# Battlefield 2042



## birdie (Jun 9, 2021)

The official Website:

BATTLEFIELD 2042
Preorders:

Steam 
Epic
Origin

Reveal trailer:


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 9, 2021)

Multi only? Wtf?


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 9, 2021)

Global warming > WW3


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 9, 2021)

So hyped I scored a 3080Ti. This game looks amazing.


----------



## mouacyk (Jun 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Multi only? Wtf?


The only good campaigns, anyway, were the heavily scripted vehicle missions.  All the infantry missions had horrible AI, basically multiplayer bots doing basic cover maneuvers cycling between spots.  The effort should be focused on netcode and smoothing out the multiplayer, especially if they are pushing 128 or more simultaneous players.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Multi only? Wtf?


Good...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 9, 2021)

I just want 2143.. A successor to 2142. This has promise but I want mechs and hovering ships and eject pods from ships and transports.. lol


----------



## Frick (Jun 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Multi only? Wtf?



You can play against bots though, hopefully 127 of them.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Multi only? Wtf?



This argument has been dead for FPS games for years. Yes a very small minority prioritize an enjoyable campaign, but it's exactly that a VERY small minority.

As for the trailer, looks like BF of old so I'm excited. Although the military person in me was cringing at the amount of flagging in the container scene.

Might pre-order for beta access once some more details come out.


----------



## mouacyk (Jun 9, 2021)

Frick said:


> You can play against bots though, hopefully 127 of them.


well, with 63 against 64


----------



## chr0nos (Jun 9, 2021)

Really hope they dont do the crap weapon selection from BF1/BFV and be more like BF3/BF4


----------



## oobymach (Jun 9, 2021)

Made by EA so I'd rather set my money on fire and watch it burn than give it to EA. If I wanted an unfinished game full of bugs that will never be patched I'd get it but I know EA and this is poison in disguise.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Multi only? Wtf?



oof that sucks.


----------



## uco73 (Jun 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Multi only? Wtf?


EA no more ideas for good game. No more ideas for good games......maybe indie teams.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 9, 2021)

this game doesn't look too bad, not too interested though. I'm more excited to go play Wizard of Legend though... so my tastes have changed over the years I am afraid. 

I think this will be a good game though 100%


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 9, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> oof that sucks.



I know I don't like MP-only games, but in all fairness they aren't wrong when they claim they're "going back to their roots". BF1942, BF2, BF2142 all didn't have a dedicated campaign; yes, there was the "singleplayer" tab but it was just the same maps with bots. BC/BC2 was legendary, BF3's campaign was decent but rough around the edges when replayed, BF4's was pretty much fantasy dogshit, Hardline was alright but unlikely to be so story-driven in any other game, BF1 and BFV......well......

So I thought I'd be mad at first, but honestly a story-driven campaign like COD has never been BF's strong suit. And so while a campaign-less COD is destined to become a dumpster fire (BO4), it actually kinda makes sense for BF.

If what they say is true, I think I will like it. Same maps, as long as with half-decent bots, as well as weapon progression against AI (allegedly according to EA), would be great. After my BF3 and CSGO years I think I'm done with online PvP permanently - or, at least if I have to grind 100% of the way in online servers. Still can be fun with friends and/or in moderation.

That is, *if* what they say is true. This is EA after all. Meaning, lay off the preorders if you have any semblance of long-term memory.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I know I don't like MP-only games, but in all fairness they aren't wrong when they claim they're "going back to their roots". BF1942, BF2, BF2142 all didn't have a dedicated campaign; yes, there was the "singleplayer" tab but it was just the same maps with bots. BC/BC2 was legendary, BF3's campaign was decent but rough around the edges when replayed, BF4's was pretty much fantasy dogshit, Hardline was alright but unlikely to be so story-driven in any other game, BF1 and BFV......well......
> 
> So I thought I'd be mad at first, but honestly a story-driven campaign like COD has never been BF's strong suit. And so while a campaign-less COD is destined to become a dumpster fire (BO4), it actually kinda makes sense for BF.
> 
> ...



meh /shrug. I have no intention on getting into some argument about business or franchise direction. The decision to go MP only, sucks for me. I won't pickup the game, or any future FPS that is like this but that's really my problem.

IMO without a single player campaign its no better than a reskin. I cant shake that on a subconscious level so I won't spend my money.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 9, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> This argument has been dead for FPS games for years. Yes a very small minority prioritize an enjoyable campaign, but it's exactly that a VERY small minority.


I highly disagree. It makes game for me literally unplayable as I avoid multiplayer like plaque.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 9, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> So hyped I scored a 3080Ti. This game looks amazing.


I scored a GTX 1660 SUPER and that is so awesome, cause it is so powerful... And wait. No it's horrible slow  

Will have to wait and see if 1660 super can handle this new game.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 9, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I highly disagree. It makes game for me literally unplayable as I avoid multiplayer like plaque.



Same here but yea I know that multi is a big thing nowadays. _'not a fan of this trend one bit'_
Multi only games especially FPS = hard pass for me. _'Last time I played a multi FPS was back in the UT 2004/CS 1.6/Source days but I'm not interested anymore in such'_

I did play most of the CoD and BF games single player parts and I kinda had fun with them for what its worth.

If I could at least play vs bots 100% with no option for others to join in then that would be something at least.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2021)

Daniel Berlin is the lead designer??? If that is the case im going to touch this with an extremely long barge pole. He is another reason for me to be extremely cautious of the game.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 9, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> IMO without a single player campaign its no better than a reskin.



100% agree. Every game since BF3 has been a reskin with some minor tweaks.


----------



## 64K (Jun 9, 2021)

I don't buy games that are multiplayer focused because that means that there will be cheaters also. imo cheaters take the fun out of the game.

It's inevitable that wherever there are rankings and scores there will be cheaters also.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 9, 2021)

birdie said:


> 1660S can handle most modern AAA titles at 1080 with ease and I doubt FB2042 will be an exception because EA is not interested in selling a game to the select few who own RTX 3090.


1660 super was never a part i wanted. But I'm forced to go with it as this is the fastest card I cut get my hands on do to this gpu shortage.

I wanted rtx 3080 or 3080 ti and I have a 1440P 144 Hz monitor and I want graphics cranked to 11 and get high fps at the same time. I'm originally coming from a gtx 1080 TI that is faster than 1660 super. For not to forget the new system i just begin to build, it dosent quite fit in there, it's just to low end. 6 GB vram is also to the small size in 2021. No 1660 super is not what I wanted or is satisfied with. But it's what I got and cut find for now. It's will be replaced when I can get a proper gpu fit for my needs.


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Jun 9, 2021)

Yeah wake me up once they get to WWIV after 2142.  Maybe it will be like "The Colony" and we fight with 2 opposing alien factions utilizing their tech in 2242 based off the timeline they're using for the upcoming game.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 9, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Same here but yea I know that multi is a big thing nowadays. _'not a fan of this trend one bit'_
> Multi only games especially FPS = hard pass for me. _'Last time I played a multi FPS was back in the UT 2004/CS 1.6/Source days but I'm not interested anymore in such'_
> 
> I did play most of the CoD and BF games single player parts and I kinda had fun with them for what its worth.
> ...


After trying Forza 3 and GTA 5 multiplayer I was put off of any multiplayer experience for life, with only CS:GO being a slight exception and even then only on official servers. It's nice that you mentioned UT2004, I used to play it a lot and I still play it offline from time to time. It's a phenomenal game and it runs on anything, even on GeForce 2 GTS.



Tomgang said:


> I scored a GTX 1660 SUPER and that is so awesome, cause it is so powerful... And wait. No it's horrible slow
> 
> Will have to wait and see if 1660 super can handle this new game.


Dude, it's a decent card. It's definitely not a potato and and it runs any game right now. You are seriously underestimating it, if you think otherwise.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 9, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> After trying Forza 3 and GTA 5 multiplayer I was put off of any multiplayer experience for life, with only CS:GO being a slight exception and even then only on official servers. It's nice that you mentioned UT2004, I used to play it a lot and I still play it offline from time to time. It's a phenomenal game and it runs on anything, even on GeForce 2 GTS.
> 
> 
> Dude, it's a decent card. It's definitely not a potato and and it runs any game right now. You are seriously underestimating it, if you think otherwise.


It's not a bad card, for those looking for that level of performance. The situation is just, I need and want more than 1660 super can deliver. It's not a 1440P high fps capable card and I need that. I want rtx 3080 or 3080 ti. So 1660 super is pretty weak compared to those cards.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 9, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> It's not a bad card, for those looking for that level of performance. The situation is just, I need and want more than 1660 super can deliver. It's not a 1440P high fps capable card and I need that. I want rtx 3080 or 3080 ti. So 1660 super is pretty weak compared to those cards.


I guess it is then, but overall it's a decent card that won't leave you stranded in silicon shortage. RTX cards are also a bit of space heaters and likely unpleasant to use in summer.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 9, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I guess it is then, but overall it's a decent card that won't leave you stranded in silicon shortage. RTX cards are also a bit of space heaters and likely unpleasant to use in summer.


I guess it will keep me going until gpu shortage normalizing In like a year maybe.

About space heaters. I'm used to that. Since 2009 I've used space heaters. 3 way sli with gtx 285, 2 way sli with gtx 570, gtx 660 ti, gtx 970 and a single gtx 1080 TI. So one more space heater would not effect me


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jun 10, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Multi only? Wtf?


to be fair, battlefield games campaigns were not so good since 2010 bad company 2, so taking that away and putting the resources to what made battlefield games matter the most, their multiplayer, is fine by me.

Also DICE are not good story tellers, the story in their games are average at best



Mindweaver said:


> I just want 2143.. A successor to 2142. This has promise but I want mechs and hovering ships and eject pods from ships and transports.. lol


Titanfall 2 ?



Tomgang said:


> I scored a GTX 1660 SUPER and that is so awesome, cause it is so powerful... And wait. No it's horrible slow
> 
> Will have to wait and see if 1660 super can handle this new game.


You people ....   

There is nothing wrong with the 1660 super, its a very capable 1080p gaming card, lol calm down, just because its not top of the charts dosnt mean its not good, how do you even think like that


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 10, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> to be fair, battlefield games campaigns were not so good since 2010 bad company 2, so taking that away and putting the resources to what made battlefield games matter the most, their multiplayer, is fine by me.
> 
> Also DICE are not good story tellers, the story in their games are average at best
> 
> ...


1660 super is fine for what it is. But you all mentioned 1080P. The problem is, I do not game in 1080P any more. I have moved on to 1440P 144 Hz and I do like to crank game settings all the way up. No more 1080P 60 Hz for me and I come from a gtx 1080 TI that is faster than gtx 1660 super. Shut never had sold that card last year before ampere came.

And for that 1660 super just dosent cut it for me. I expected to get rtx 3080 or 3080 ti. So compared to my wishes, 1660 super is not good. Good on its own, but for my needs, it's a card I will only use temporary. How long depends on how long I have to wait for a rtx 3080 card and that probably long way from happening yet.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 10, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> 1660 super is fine for what it is. But you all mentioned 1080P. The problem is, I do not game in 1080P any more. I have moved on to 1440P 144 Hz and I do like to crank game settings all the way up. No more 1080P 60 Hz for me and I come from a gtx 1080 TI that is faster than gtx 1660 super. Shut never had sold that card last year before ampere came.
> 
> And for that 1660 super just dosent cut it for me. I expected to get rtx 3080 or 3080 ti. So compared to my wishes, 1660 super is not good. Good on its own, but for my needs, it's a card I will only use temporary. How long depends on how long I have to wait for a rtx 3080 card and that probably long way from happening yet.


It should be doing just fine at 1440p too, just not at Ultra and not at 144Hz. My RX 580 is still mostly good for 1440p 60 fps medium-high. 1660 Super should do 100 fps at same settings or even more. 3080 is a bit overkill for anything less than 4k. And anyway, your 980X will bottleneck anything higher than 1660 Super and 1660 Super. You should think about upgrading your CPU instead of GPU. GTX 1080 Ti is still a very capable card and should be fine for your needs.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 10, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> It should be doing just fine at 1440p too, just not at Ultra nd not at 144Hz. My RX 580 is still mostly good for 1440p 60 fps medium-high. 1660 Super should do 100 fps at same settings or even more. 3080 is a bit overkill for anything less than 4k.


Yeah you all ready mention the problem at start. Not at ultra and 144 Hz. That's exactly what I want from a card. I'm done with 60 fps gaming. I finnally just started building a system capable of it and got a monitor for it. if it had a proper gpu as well. That would happen.

To all, ignore my system config spec. It's not updated yet with the new specs. If it's system spec you all looking at and think I game in 1080P. That is not the case any more.

I Will not say 3080 is overkill for 1440P. Maybe at some games. But not all. I can just look back to my GTX 1080 TI. I can tell you that even gtx 1080 TI, can have a hard time in 1080P in a few games with the highest settings back in time when it was the hot deal.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 10, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah you all ready mention the problem at start. Not at ultra and 144 Hz. That's exactly what I want from a card. I'm done with 60 fps gaming. I finnally just started building a system capable of it and got a monitor for it. if it had a proper gpu as well. That would happen.


Here's your problem. You know we have a little thing called "silicon shortage", sensible people just shift their focus from the best gaming experience to something that's good enough and doesn't break the bank. Your 1080 Ti qualified as that and 1660 Super did too (although it's odd for you to downgrade to 1660 Super). And you see, claiming that 1080 Ti was "struggling":









makes you not a very believable chap. It runs every single game at 1080p and at high or ultra settings, while getting quite high fps.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Daniel Berlin is the lead designer??? If that is the case im going to touch this with an extremely long barge pole. He is another reason for me to be extremely cautious of the game.


don't forget to double wrap it and cover the end in liniment


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 10, 2021)

64K said:


> I don't buy games that are multiplayer focused because that means that there will be cheaters also. imo cheaters take the fun out of the game.
> 
> It's inevitable that wherever there are rankings and scores there will be cheaters also.



yep. agree. the only multiplayer games I have played in last decade are with bots. there are too many "subtle" hackers out there now. they make sure its obvious they are not hacking, but we all know they are. i gave up on multi a long long time ago


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yep. agree. the only multiplayer games I have played in last decade are with bots. there are too many "subtle" hackers out there now. they make sure its obvious they are not hacking, but we all know they are. i gave up on multi a long long time ago



i hear that a lot but dont notice it much , my only obvious experience is co.go when i was definitely shooting and killing a player but they kept on running.BF maybe im so engrossed i dont see it . 
hopefully the maps are huge so getting shot by a sniper is less easy .


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 10, 2021)

r.h.p said:


> i hear that a lot but dont notice it much , my only obvious experience is co.go when i was definitely shooting and killing a player but they kept on running.BF maybe im so engrossed i dont see it .
> hopefully the maps are huge so getting shot by a sniper is less easy .



that's cause modern hackers use subtle hacks. if they are obvious they know they get banned quicker.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 10, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Titanfall 2 ?


You know I've had Titanfall 2 since it came out and I still haven't played it past the tutorial. I will someday but I'd rather have a successor to 2142. Honestly, since I've owned VR I can't bring myself to playing pancake games.. lol Half-life: Alyx has ruined pancake gaming for me.. lol I have so many games in my backlog for Steam. lol I couldn't even finish RDR2, but the person who made the VR mod for GTA5 just released a VR mod for RDR2. I plan to play it using that so I can finish it. 
I just bought an Odyssey G5 too and it has helped bring back a little bit of joy playing pancake games but I don't know if it's enough.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 10, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> You know I've had Titanfall 2 since it came out and I still haven't played it past the tutorial. I will someday but I'd rather have a successor to 2142. Honestly, since I've owned VR I can't bring myself to playing pancake games.. lol Half-life: Alyx has ruined pancake gaming for me.. lol I have so many games in my backlog for Steam. lol I couldn't even finish RDR2, but the person who made the VR mod for GTA5 just released a VR mod for RDR2. I plan to play it using that so I can finish it.
> I just bought an Odyssey G5 too and it has helped bring back a little bit of joy playing pancake games but I don't know if it's enough.



wow im not gonna get a vr setup now


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 10, 2021)

r.h.p said:


> wow im not gonna get a vr setup now


No, it's in a good way. Once you play a game in VR you'll understand. lol I have way to many great games in VR right now that I'm playing like The Walking Dead: Saints and Sinners. It's really good and the setting is great. Scavaging for items to craft stuff in houses is really good. The weather and day and night effects are great as well.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jun 10, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> pancake games


... what are_ "pancake game_s" 

You mean anything that isnt VR


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 10, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> ... what are_ "pancake game_s"
> 
> You mean anything that isnt VR


Yeah just monitor games in general. Just a new reference most VR users are using. I can't remember who first said it but it's stuck. lol


----------



## Khonjel (Jun 10, 2021)

While I like the hype, I've lost faith in AAA developers and day one playability. While I'm interested I'll wait a few months IF I buy it.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 10, 2021)

r.h.p said:


> wow im not gonna get a vr setup now



Now I doesn't feel that bad for not owning one nor planning to ever get one cause it makes me sick after a few mins _'I have very bad eyesight too'_.
Tried my friend's HTC Vive once and noped out of it pretty fast. 

Tho I really wanted to play Alyx since HL 2 was like the first game I ever pre ordered in my high school days bu yea, aint happening like this. _'one reason why I was pissed at Valve'_


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 11, 2021)

purplekaycee said:


> I just saw on Wikipedia that there would be a single player mode included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, but I don't know wtf that means:


> Unlike previous installments in the series, the game will not have a traditional single-player campaign. This allowed DICE to allocate more resources to develop the multiplayer portion, which was considered to be the studio's area of expertise. Instead, the story will be told through the specialists, which are named and fully-voiced characters who have their own story and perspective. The narrative was described as "evolving" as new operators and locations would be added to the game post-release.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 11, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> No, it's in a good way. Once you play a game in VR you'll understand. lol I have way to many great games in VR right now that I'm playing like The Walking Dead: Saints and Sinners. It's really good and the setting is great. Scavaging for items to craft stuff in houses is really good. The weather and day and night effects are great as well.



lol yep i understand , ive thought about vr very hard because it looks amazing , its just i dont wanna change uno if uno what i mean 



Sithaer said:


> Now I doesn't feel that bad for not owning one nor planning to ever get one cause it makes me sick after a few mins _'I have very bad eyesight too'_.
> Tried my friend's HTC Vive once and noped out of it pretty fast.
> 
> Tho I really wanted to play Alyx since HL 2 was like the first game I ever pre ordered in my high school days bu yea, aint happening like this. _'one reason why I was pissed at Valve'_



yeah it must be annoyning  having issues instead of just dont want it eh


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 11, 2021)

r.h.p said:


> lol yep i understand , ive thought about vr very hard because it looks amazing , its just i dont wanna change uno if uno what i mean


That's understandable and the tech is getting better each year. It really reminds me of when 3d game started to take off in the mid 90's with the Playstation and then N64. At the time 2d gaming was starting to get really good-looking on a NeoGeo level but affordable. 3d gaming wasn't as pretty but Tomb Raider sold me on it then by the time Mario 64 hit I couldn't get enough of it. I feel like Half-life alyx is the Mario 64 of VR.

We are starting to derail this thread. Come over to our *Virtual Reality & Augmented Reality* section and check it out. Back to 2042, I'm really interested in playing the beta or early access. I'd love to see a Dice game in VR. I really hope someone makes a mod for it.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 18, 2021)

I play SP mode only, since BF 2042 doesn't have SP Campaign, it's off my 'to get' list I'm afraid.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 23, 2021)

will see what CoD will offer this year in November but Battlefield i don't like what I see. Cold War i never purchased but I played it each time they gave it for free and it's honestly a very good game. it has a solid 4-6 hours campaign one of the best out there and then the multiplayer is super good. Maybe CoD will surprise against his year 

For me the ride stopped at Battlefield 1 , sad to see those servers empty


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jul 20, 2021)

I have had all kinds of problems with the Origin loader, most of the time it quits unexpectedly 

as such I now detest games with Origin


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 20, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> I have had all kinds of problems with the Origin loader, most of the time it quits unexpectedly
> 
> as such I now detest games with Origin


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 23, 2021)

I for one (like majority) only play battlefield for the multiplayer, so if this feels and plays anything like BF4 I'll be thrilled. Haven't like any of the battlefield games since then tho so I'm skeptical.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 6, 2021)

Why is no one talking about the Beta that's going on right now? I think it's really good, but it needs some work. I don't care for the gun "tree" or plus sign? It resets your guns on every round.. I don't like how you can be an engineer and pick an assault loadout.. It's very confussing. I do like the game play. The guns feel good and responsive. I like the vehicles and they brought the Radio back in vehicles! I really like that feature in Vietnam. I modded my own music and gave it out to everyone I played with at the time so they would hear my music. I can remember flying over a ridge in a helicopter and playing, "Die MF Die"!.. lol

Who else is playing!


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 6, 2021)

Because only people with pre orders or that Play thing have access to it ?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 6, 2021)

droopyRO said:


> Because only people with pre orders or that Play thing have access to it ?


True, but I can't be the only person who bought it.. lol


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 6, 2021)

Not a huge fan so far it feels pretty unfinished for a game coming out in a month. I feel like it could use another 3-4 months of development time a month delay wasn't long enough imo.

At least on initial impression this is the weakest BF out of the last 4 even when comparing the last couple betas. Not a huge fan of V but this really doesn't offer anything that feels tangibly better other than the setting being modern.

I'm also not sure if they've just hit a wall with this engine or it's held back by consoles but  LOD/asset streaming/overall texture detail/reflections feel super dated. I guess I'm just use to battlefield coming out and being at least semi cutting edge.

Performance overall is pretty bad on both my pc but I've read it's not very optimized for ryzen which is odd because BFV and BF1 were both smoother than on my 9900k based system in MP.

edit... Here are some screens 1440p with all settings maxed out.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 7, 2021)

I was playing this morning and a bit this afternoon. Performance-wise it runs sweet. 4k and all that jazz. My only issue is with driving the jeeps and such. the camera turns as I turn the wheels even though I have that disabled. Very annoying. Tanks are fine, APCs are fine but trucks do it. Drives me crazy!

That said, it runs great, looks beautiful, plays good but I do not like how any class can use any class kit. That's just strange. Why even have classes then?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 7, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I highly disagree. It makes game for me literally unplayable as I avoid multiplayer like plaque.


Me too
Thats why im hyped bot matches are back
but i dont think my 3200g will keep up ):


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 7, 2021)

I watched people stream the beta for a few minutes and even that left me completely speechless.
I had no idea DICE could fuck things up even more.
Completely out of place interface made out of neon green-blue colours and crappy menus, apparently made by colourblind monkey, everything looking like being being made with not a single thought given to PC players/controls - that alone is a definite no for me. Even if everything else was stellar, I would not buy the game because of this.
Oh wait, I forgot how the graphics has weird green to blue tone JUST LIKE THE FUCKING BF3, only this time everything is oversaturated as hell, and despite supposedly being powered by the latest and the most awesome tech, the game looks weirdly blurry.

People getting 30-50 fps on cards like 3080 and 6 to 8+ core CPUs is just incredibly ridiculous.
You'd think everything must work flawlessly since they are using in house made engine they've been working on for what, 10+ years, but it's only getting worse and worse. How do you fuck this up? What have they been doing for the past five years? It's the same bloody engine BF1 and BF5 uses (maybe with some minor crap added - I definitely didn't see any groundbreaking changes), how do you not get it working properly?
It's almost as if they didn't care. Like Bethesda. They know for a fact they will grab a billion dollars no matter how big pile of shit they release.

I think I will reinstall BF4. It was the last game in the series with good gameplay and great graphics that looked natural enough.
And I'll keep an eye out on World War 3, hopefully it will finally release in a decent state.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2021)

@Octopuss I have to agree.. I'm very disappointed in BF 2042.. Where are all of the guns? The attachments are trash and you have to reset your loadout every time.. It's crazy at how bad this is really. I expected way more than this beta. If this is the state the game is in then it will never release next month. It feels like a mobile game. haha There is so many things that do not work correctly.. You can't open the main map and the mini map is totally unusable. You can clearly see that the whole gun system will be heavily focused on buying upgrades. It feels like the whole core team at Dice have been replaced with EA members. I will be asking for a refund if it stays in this shape and just go back to BF4. 

I mean right now in it's state the Desert Combat mod for 1942 was way better. I know a lot of people like BF4 but the best BF game for me was BF2 and BF 2042. Helicopters are way over powered in BF 2042. If you have lock-on missiles you still can't take them down.. You get 2 rockets.. They have way to many flares.. I had a dead lock on a Little bird that was right over my head and it just out ran my rocket. Where is all of the the anti air guns? 

Also, why is the ammo and health circle so small.. lol You can't carry a crate and give ammo or health. What happen to the building aspect from BF5? Why can't we rebuild stuff? This is just my rant.. lol /rant


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 7, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> People getting 30-50 fps on cards like 3080 and 6 to 8+ core CPUs is just incredibly ridiculous.
> You'd think everything must work flawlessly since they are using in house made engine they've been working on for what, 10+ years, but it's only getting worse and worse. How do you fuck this up? What have they been doing for the past five years? It's the same bloody engine BF1 and BF5 uses (maybe with some minor crap added - I definitely didn't see any groundbreaking changes), how do you not get it working properly?
> It's almost as if they didn't care. Like Bethesda. They know for a fact they will grab a billion dollars no matter how big pile of shit they release.


Not quire sure why the FPS is so low for some. I'm at 3440x1440 with maxed graphics settings and maintain around 90FPS as minimum with constant full load on GPU (97%+).  The extra OC to 5.2GHz might really be helping with the 128 player processing. Gloating a little here, because no one should need 5GHz on 8-cores to get full GPU usage.


----------



## BSim500 (Oct 7, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I know I don't like MP-only games, but in all fairness they aren't wrong when they claim they're "going back to their roots".


I thought EA "going back to their roots" meant they picked a small successful studio who made great interesting games, acquired it, then killed it off...


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 7, 2021)

Since I didn't preorder I'll join the Beta tomorrow. But to those who've played so far, how do you distinguish enemies? Don't tell me DICE simplified gun recoil for spray-and-pray to find out enemy or sth.


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 7, 2021)

There seemed to be plenty of recoil. Even short bursts at medium range are not accurate at all.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 7, 2021)

Can you still select fire mode like single fire, burst, full auto ?


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 7, 2021)

droopyRO said:


> Can you still select fire mode like single fire, burst, full auto ?


Yes. I found out accidentally by binding my Teamspeak key to SHIFT+V. At least single and full auto.  Burst might be dependent on gun capability.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 8, 2021)

Ok so I played more last night. It's kind of growing on me.. but the weapon loadout reseting is madding!,, lol I did read last night that Dice has already said that this build is around 3 months old and a lot of stuff has been fixed. This makes me feel better. They did maintenance to it last night so hopefully today when I play it's better. This is the first BF game where I don't feel like it's better graphic wise. It's actually a step back. I do like the weather effects, that's probably my favorite part.. 

It feels like everybody is a bullet sponge.. lol I can unload a clip on a guy for them to only turn around and hit me with a couple rounds and I'm dead.. Most of the time it's the first bullet that take me out.. I would like to know if a console person or PC.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 8, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Ok so I played more last night. It's kind of growing on me.. but the weapon loadout reseting is madding!,, lol I did read last night that Dice has already said that this build is around 3 months old and a lot of stuff has been fixed. This makes me feel better. They did maintenance to it last night so hopefully today when I play it's better. This is the first BF game where I don't feel like it's better graphic wise. It's actually a step back. I do like the weather effects, that's probably my favorite part..
> 
> It feels like everybody is a bullet sponge.. lol I can unload a clip on a guy for them to only turn around and hit me with a couple rounds and I'm dead.. Most of the time it's the first bullet that take me out.. I would like to know if a console person or PC.



I agree the weather is the only thing that feels new/fresh, but the levolution stuff from 4 was better although it got pretty repetitive. I'm guessing this will suffer the same fate.

I haven't had any bullet registration issues people seem to die pretty fast for the most part. My buddy in Idaho isn't having those issues either, but my friend in Arizona is so who knows. We all have decent gigabit internet with relatively low ping 30ms or less.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 8, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I agree the weather is the only thing that feels new/fresh, but the levolution stuff from 4 was better although it got pretty repetitive. I'm guessing this will suffer the same fate.
> 
> I haven't had any bullet registration issues people seem to die pretty fast for the most part. My buddy in Idaho isn't having those issues either, but my friend in Arizona is so who knows. We all have decent gigabit internet with relatively low ping 30ms or less.


I did turn everything to low and it helped but I think you're right and it's just lag. I'd like to know which server I'm playing on if it's East coast or west coast or where ever. lol The first day I didn't have any issues. It was almost like half of the users where bots.


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 8, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I just want 2143.. A successor to 2142. This has promise but I want mechs and hovering ships and eject pods from ships and transports.. lol


Glad I'm not the only one.  Still my favorite, just because the titan mode was so fun.  I would love an updated version with more air vehicles and some more versions of the mechs.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 8, 2021)

Played few hours today. Apart from technical issues the feeling is it's classic Battlefield. The open terrain, man vs man vs machine total warfare. But coming from games with low TTK, gameplay feels boring af tbh. I know it's a beta and audio shouldn't be in its best quality, but guns felt like pea-shooter and sounds like one as well. Glad to see ADAD spam during gunfight is still feasible (sarcasm).
What the fuck did DICE do with the scoreboard. So complicated and devoid of info I actually want.
Enemy distinguish hasn't been a problem so far cause there's an option to turn enemy markers transparent. Guess the people complaining about it were filthy casuals that need red marker to spot enemies.
And BF2042 really needs skins. To atleast hide the ugly mugs of that german granny and canadian no-chin.

Overall, no pre-order for me. I have a suspicion some of the core issues plus technical issues will persist for a few months after release.

And oh yeah. Getting 70 fps range in ultra, high, medium regardless on my RTX 2060 + R5 3600 system. Will look forward to @Wizzard's excellent benchmark when the game comes out.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 8, 2021)

I am not sure how it is in BF4, maybe a coloured outline of the entire body? Anyway, one dot over the head of otherwise identical avatars? For real? I'm sure I wouldn't tell who is who.


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 8, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Played few hours today. Apart from technical issues the feeling is it's classic Battlefield. The open terrain, man vs man vs machine total warfare. But coming from games with low TTK, gameplay feels boring af tbh. I know it's a beta and audio shouldn't be in its best quality, but guns felt like pea-shooter and sounds like one as well. Glad to see ADAD spam during gunfight is still feasible (sarcasm).
> What the fuck did DICE do with the scoreboard. So complicated and devoid of info I actually want.
> Enemy distinguish hasn't been a problem so far cause there's an option to turn enemy markers transparent. Guess the people complaining about it were filthy casuals that need red marker to spot enemies.
> And BF2042 really needs skins. To atleast hide the ugly mugs of that german granny and canadian no-chin.
> ...


Uhhh... skins won't work the way you think it does. German granny might be running around in a two-piece in some future update.


----------



## Dristun (Oct 8, 2021)

Played for a few hours, so here are my two cents.
The good:
1) Movement finally feels dynamic as opposed to the feel of a sack of potatoes on legs we've had ever since the Battlefields of old. A definite improvement!
2) I really like swapping scopes on the go, though I have to admit that CoD's gunsmith is still a way better idea and implementation.
3) Battlefield Moments® are there and when they happen they're just as fun as ever
4) And because there are now more people than before, sometimes really big gunfights between lots of people and vehicles happen, with a bigger scope than in previous installments.
5) Weather changes and Tornadoes are really cool
6) It runs perfectly fine at 1440p low on my overclocked 1660, so thanks for that.
7) Driving vehicles and cars is a bit more fun the before.

The bad:
1) The beta map - Orbital - is garbage. No other words for it. Too many pointless empty spaces, too many fights that go on like this: You see someone running at 150m, the person sees you, both of you empty your mags in vain and continue going elsewhere. Cover is non-existent in many places. If other maps are gonna be like this, I'm not going to play 2042. Battlefield lives and dies on good map design. If all else fails, they should just bring back Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman and other classics. No Caspian Border though please!
2) Because of map size sometimes the lulls between actual action get way too long.
3) UI is HORRENDOUS. The colors, the visibility, the overall design. Man, this is not good. Why is ammo count so small you nearly have to squint if you're playing on TV, who picked those colours, why is the minimap so bad, my goodness.
4) Did they conspire with Activision to make specialists same for both sides this year in both CoD and BF? Again, like in Vanguard, you're playing entirely off markers, which are small and their colors suck too. In some scenarios because of the light it's nearly impossible to tell enemies from teammates (Note - I'm partially colourblind and don't recognize many hues/shades).
5) Gunplay feels off. Maybe it's the weak sound, or the general lack of recoil (on every gun except the DMR, which makes the DMR completely pointless), or animations are substandard to what Infinity Ward manages these days... this just doesn't cut it anymore. Needs improvements.

Overall... it's, like, okay, I guess. Not gonna comment on balance and bugs because it's beta but if the final game gonna play like that, I'm not gonna be hooked for months for sure. But I sure hope it turns out better, because I missed modern-era-setting Battlefields. Of course, I wish they made an actual sci-fi sequel to 2142 but it seems like that's a no go after Infinite Warfare angering millions.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Not a huge fan so far it feels pretty unfinished for a game coming out in a month



Afaik the beta is running an earlier build of the game. 

Im seeing a lot of comments about how bad/buggy/glitchy the game is - well yeah, Its a beta.

Historically. EA/DICE has always run earlier builds of the game for the beta while they worked on the final build of the game behind the scenes.

EA/DICE will not want a repeat of the heap of garbage that was BF4 on release and this is even more so after they saw what happened to Cyberbug2077.

Obviously some new things about the game will be like marmite but the game will probably be the best BF game in a very very very long time.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 8, 2021)

Dristun said:


> 6) It runs perfectly fine at 1440p low on my overclocked 1660, so thanks for that.
> 
> 5) Gunplay feels off. Maybe it's the weak sound, or the general lack of recoil (on every gun except the DMR, which makes the DMR completely pointless), or animations are substandard to what Infinity Ward manages these days... this just doesn't cut it anymore. Needs improvements.
> 
> Overall... it's, like, okay, I guess. Not gonna comment on balance and bugs because it's beta but if the final game gonna play like that, I'm not gonna be hooked for months for sure. But I sure hope it turns out better, because I missed modern-era-setting Battlefields. Of course, I wish they made an actual sci-fi sequel to 2142 but it seems like that's a no go after Infinite Warfare angering millions.



I think Infinite Warfare just came at the wrong time. Black Ops and Advanced Warfare were already half-to-fully-ridiculous futuristic, so IW just became a lightning rod for people's frustrations. But in the years after it came out I trust I'm not the only one who began to appreciate IW for its singleplayer campaign. Well, and its multiplayer was shit, but it'll always be.

If the performance is good, that's reassuring for me. But then again, maybe not that surprising, it's still recognizably Frostbite, and I never had major performance issues with BF3, BF4 and BF1. When I got BF3 I was playing on a downclocked GTX650 at 1600x900 High with good frames. Activision, however.....................

As to the gunplay, I'm preparing to be disappointed. It's not necessarily bad, it's just that MW2019 set such a crazy high bar for every game that came after it in terms of animation quality, the weighty "feel", the sound design, and attention to detail. DICE clearly isn't blind, I can see that they took cues in some of the magazine retention reloads, but the overall gunplay just falls closer to BOCW (okay that's too harsh) Halo Infinite than MW2019. Okay, but no wow factor.

But then again, personally I feel DICE has no excuse. I thought most of BF3's weapon handling felt top notch at the time, minus the way suppression affected accuracy in BF3. So far 2042 doesn't feel quite so crisp.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 8, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> I was playing this morning and a bit this afternoon. Performance-wise it runs sweet. 4k and all that jazz. My only issue is with driving the jeeps and such. the camera turns as I turn the wheels even though I have that disabled. Very annoying. Tanks are fine, APCs are fine but trucks do it. Drives me crazy!
> 
> That said, it runs great, looks beautiful, plays good but I do not like how any class can use any class kit. That's just strange. Why even have classes then?


Because classes have been basically removed from the game. Now its just specialist and whatever gadget he gets, and then whatever loadout you want. Its stupid. This game is going to bomb.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Afaik the beta is running an earlier build of the game.
> 
> Im seeing a lot of comments about how bad/buggy/glitchy the game is - well yeah, Its a beta.
> 
> ...


They say that. Majority of what you see in this beta will be the launch experience. Previous battlefield betas were not all that different from launch.

Doing that literally does nothing but cause backlash and a massive wave of refunds for pre-orders.



tabascosauz said:


> I think Infinite Warfare just came at the wrong time. Black Ops and Advanced Warfare were already half-to-fully-ridiculous futuristic, so IW just became a lightning rod for people's frustrations. But in the years after it came out I trust I'm not the only one who began to appreciate IW for its singleplayer campaign. Well, and its multiplayer was shit, but it'll always be.
> 
> If the performance is good, that's reassuring for me. But then again, maybe not that surprising, it's still recognizably Frostbite, and I never had major performance issues with BF3, BF4 and BF1. When I got BF3 I was playing on a downclocked GTX650 at 1600x900 High with good frames. Activision, however.....................
> 
> ...


Don't you dare put this game in the same league as Halo Infinite. Infinite is infinitely better. pun intended. At least Halo seems to play nice with 2 CCD AMD CPUs. Bf 2042 beta does not from what ive seen on reddit and EA forums. Me included. i crash in the middle of every match i try to get into. nothing seems to be changing the behavior regarding troubleshooting stuff.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 8, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Don't you dare put this game in the same league as Halo Infinite. Infinite is infinitely better. pun intended. At least Halo seems to play nice with 2 CCD AMD CPUs. Bf 2042 beta does not from what ive seen on reddit and EA forums. Me included. i crash in the middle of every match i try to get into. nothing seems to be changing the behavior regarding troubleshooting stuff.



None of which is what I said, not sure why you're so riled up. I stated a subjective opinion that, at the moment, BF2042's overall gunplay quality falls short of MW2019 and closer to Infinite. I never said that Halo Infinite didn't feel polished, just that it doesn't match MW. But sound design so far in Halo Infinite seems better than BF2042, the latter sounds like a bunch of toy guns honestly.

I've had my fair share of occasional crashes in the middle of Slayer matches on Infinite, and the fact that there's no actual fullscreen in Halo Infinite yet so choppy af. I'll judge game stability only based on the finished Halo Infinite and BF2042 games, because both are garbage on that front at the moment.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> None of which is what I said, not sure why you're so riled up. I stated a subjective opinion that, at the moment, BF2042's overall gunplay quality falls short of MW2019 and closer to Infinite. I never said that Halo Infinite didn't feel polished, just that it doesn't match MW. But sound design so far in Halo Infinite seems better than BF2042, the latter sounds like a bunch of toy guns honestly.
> 
> I've had my fair share of occasional crashes in the middle of Slayer matches on Infinite, and the fact that there's no actual fullscreen in Halo Infinite yet so choppy af. I'll judge game stability only based on the finished Halo Infinite and BF2042 games, because both are garbage on that front at the moment.


I know im kidding, it was sujppose to be come off as more of a joke i guess, but i failed. Battlefield 2042 is just frustrating to me. Its like DICE/EA and all the other 3 studios making this game thought it would be a good idea to just start from scratch and try to reinvent Battlefield and it feels like its going to bomb pretty hard.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im seeing a lot of comments about how bad/buggy/glitchy the game is - well yeah, Its a beta.



A beta this late in the game for a extremely short time period is a demo and server stress test. Nothing more.


That being said, the map is pretty awful so I'm hoping the level design is better with the other ones.
There's a healthy amount of graphical glitches.
The graphics are meh, they're not bad but they're not gonna blow you away either.
Game runs smooth on my listed specs.
The loadout system makes no sense at all to me
Why have classes?
Why can I not modify weapons via the loadout screen?
The zipline has to go away, no it isn't overpowered but it just doesn't feel right. Maybe that's a map issue.

Air vehicles need a nerf. Probably a simple tweak to the flare recharge rate would be enough.
AA should break a lock when flares deploy, there's no way to currently tell when you can launch a missile without it being disrupted.

The AA vehicle is pretty awful. The cannon shoots nerf bullets and the missiles have to deal with the highspeed flare recharge issue.

I haven't pre-ordered. And I'm not going to after playing the beta. I'll keep an eye out to see how the other maps are first.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 9, 2021)

I dont like 2042 its everywhere so clean like polished, 
in BF1 and BFV is the Design setting and atmosphere very good.


----------



## Muaadib (Oct 9, 2021)

Played it for a bit last night, Ultra ran flawlessly at around 60-70 FPS on my 1080p display. So I'm happy with performance.

Gameplay however...
+ Changing weapons on the fly feels good
+ Movement feels fluid (love that after running for a while the character changes how he holds the weapon to run better)
+ Vehicles feel punchy
+ Bullet travel a lot faster so adjusting your aim in long range combat is faster and more responsive
- Specialists spam audio cues way too much
- Spotting system is inaccurate (spot an enemy but instead it issues a "move there" command, try to spot again and instead it cancels previous command)
- Sniper rifles feel almost pointless (3 shots to kill someone 10m away from me, and somehow doing less damage at higher distance)
- Robot dogs tougher than BF2142 Walkers
- Beta map is both huge and empty at the same time. really bland design
- Kill/Assist/Damage indicators are too small
- HUD notifications (looking at you, ENEMY HAS MAJOR PRESENCE IN AREA X) are way too big
- Where is the damn map?

Was looking forward to buying this on release, however now I think I will wait and see its launch state.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 9, 2021)

WHAT THE FUCK is with the revive system?

At first I thought you need to be the granny OP to do medic shit. But after seeing the dying teammate markers it looks like any loadout, any OP can revive it looks like. Problem is half the time you pick up the dying guy's gun instead. It's like USB port. 50% chance to revive. 100% failure rate.

And the hit marker sounds (headshot, kill, damage, destroy vehicle etc.) sound like indie free-2-play games.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 9, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I watched people stream the beta for a few minutes and even that left me completely speechless.
> I had no idea DICE could fuck things up even more.
> Completely out of place interface made out of neon green-blue colours and crappy menus, apparently made by colourblind monkey, everything looking like being being made with not a single thought given to PC players/controls - that alone is a definite no for me. Even if everything else was stellar, I would not buy the game because of this.
> Oh wait, I forgot how the graphics has weird green to blue tone JUST LIKE THE FUCKING BF3, only this time everything is oversaturated as hell, and despite supposedly being powered by the latest and the most awesome tech, the game looks weirdly blurry.
> ...



Good morning sir, and welcome to triple A game development. Glad you joined the game crowd that is now open to retro gaming 

Cheaper, better, and you might actually have some control over how you use your license. Gameplay is the same anyway  And you wont have to dl a patch every other day.



tabascosauz said:


> I think Infinite Warfare just came at the wrong time. Black Ops and Advanced Warfare were already half-to-fully-ridiculous futuristic, so IW just became a lightning rod for people's frustrations. But in the years after it came out I trust I'm not the only one who began to appreciate IW for its singleplayer campaign. Well, and its multiplayer was shit, but it'll always be.
> 
> If the performance is good, that's reassuring for me. But then again, maybe not that surprising, it's still recognizably Frostbite, and I never had major performance issues with BF3, BF4 and BF1. When I got BF3 I was playing on a downclocked GTX650 at 1600x900 High with good frames. Activision, however.....................
> 
> ...



Agree. BF3 nailed it really in many ways... to me the franchise was really feature complete at that point. Sequels past that refined and didnt necessarily improved for it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 9, 2021)

I was hoping to enjoy it but it was lagging on my screen (despite a steady 80fps). The revive mechanic was bugging out, I thought the air power was too extreme, and there was too much of it. And for lols, I saw more out of vehicle passengers in one map than I saw in about 20 hours of Cyberpunk. Ouch. I wanted this to be awesome but I am far from awed. As has been said, they nailed the franchise early on but then after making a beautifully layered cake, it seems the 'imagination' bakers at DICE just said "add more MF sprinkles, sprinkles dammit, we want sprinkles!". So now we have a game through which you have to munch through buckets of shitty candy to find the goodness. Poor show.


----------



## Dristun (Oct 9, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> At first I thought you need to be the granny OP to do medic shit. But after seeing the dying teammate markers it looks like any loadout, any OP can revive it looks like. Problem is half the time you pick up the dying guy's gun instead. It's like USB port. 50% chance to revive. 100% failure rate.


 
Not only that but the whole animation is too long. And sometimes you get stuck on it and just hold the button and nothing ever happens despite you character's hands "warming up" the defib. Sucks the whole fun out of reviving people, frankly. Oh how I always loved just running around like a moron and getting people up right under enemy fire, only for everyone to die again!  That's classic battlefield, why take that away, haha


----------



## Frick (Oct 9, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> WHAT THE FUCK is with the revive system?
> 
> At first I thought you need to be the granny OP to do medic shit. But after seeing the dying teammate markers it looks like any loadout, any OP can revive it looks like. Problem is half the time you pick up the dying guy's gun instead. It's like USB port. 50% chance to revive. 100% failure rate.



I assume it's a latency between them choosing to respawn and you no lpnger being able to revive them. More annoying is how the mini map shows them being dead and revivable for far longer than they actually are, so you end up sprinting to revive someone but no you can't and then you die.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 9, 2021)

Frick said:


> I assume it's a latency between them choosing to respawn and you no lpnger being able to revive them. More annoying is how the mini map shows them being dead and revivable for far longer than they actually are, so you end up sprinting to revive someone but no you can't and then you die.


More like an idiotic moron decided to set the grab weapon and revive to the same interact button E. IIRC pick up weapon button was holding R or reload button in older games. The moron must be a new hire.



Dristun said:


> Not only that but the whole animation is too long. And sometimes you get stuck on it and just hold the button and nothing ever happens despite you character's hands "warming up" the defib. Sucks the whole fun out of reviving people, frankly. Oh how I always loved just running around like a moron and getting people up right under enemy fire, only for everyone to die again!  That's classic battlefield, why take that away, haha


Yep. I saw a youtuber bring up a very good point about the whole revive mechanic actually. In BF4 you could charge the defib from cover and run on over to fallen teammate, revive him and get to cover. In BF2042, you go to teammate, fight with the controls, start the long-ass animation and die trying to revive the poor bastard.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 10, 2021)

I pre-ordered today and am looking forward to it. I played many hours of 3 and 4 was even a mod in a clan  [NODA] for 4.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 10, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> In BF2042, you go to teammate, fight with the controls, start the long-ass animation and die trying to revive the poor bastard.


You made my day Mate


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 10, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> was even a mod in a clan  [NODA] for 4.


Wow. That surely means 2042 will be a great game.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 10, 2021)

Well. I was supposed to wait until sale since I felt ot was meh. But found a good deal for RTX bundle code for $25. And I had crypto money burning my wallet so took the plunge.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Well. I was supposed to wait until sale since I felt ot was meh. But found a good deal for RTX bundle code for $25. And I had crypto money burning my wallet so took the plunge.



I'd say $25 is a steal and would grab it myself at that price.

It's NOT worth $60 going off the beta.


----------



## Dristun (Oct 10, 2021)

In my region it's cheaper to get 1 year of EA Play Pro that includes the Ultimate Edition along with a crapton of other games than to just buy the Ultimate Edition. I'm pretty damn sure that I'm not gonna be playing 2042 for more, lol.
I'll probably get a 1 month sub to see if the release game is any good and then grab a year if I like it. If not - 1 month costs 1/4th of the price of a Standard Edition, so whatever. Be sure to check your regional pricing specifics, the subscription might be a good way to save some cash.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 10, 2021)

I got a refund. Game ran great but so many little issues and it honestly didn't "feel" good to me while playing. I'll skip this one.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 11, 2021)

I think Portal is the only thing that has a chance of saving this game from being a flop unfortunately. The more I played the beta, the more I disliked it as a battlefield game. 

Shame, hopefully the new halo can fill the shooter gap I have. Otherwise 2042 and New World (my big 2 hyped games for the year) would have been massive disappointments in my eyes.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 11, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> I think Portal is the only thing that has a chance of saving this game from being a flop unfortunately. The more I played the beta, the more I disliked it as a battlefield game.
> 
> Shame, hopefully the new halo can fill the shooter gap I have. Otherwise 2042 and New World (my big 2 hyped games for the year) would have been massive disappointments in my eyes.


I recommend Insurgency Sandstorm. It's a campfest if I'm being honest with slow ADS speed and overall map design but the gameplay and most importantly gunplay is solid. Also I hear good things about Hell Let Loose but tbh I haven't played it and get out with that bolt-action WW2 shit.

SQUAD is a mature and patient man's Battlefield imo. But the game has steep and loooong learning curve so I wouldn't recommend it if you just wanna drop in and have some fun.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 11, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> so I wouldn't recommend it if you just wanna drop in and have some fun.



I've played squad (and like tinkering with ARMA). My drop in for quick fun shooter has been planetside 2 for a long while now.


----------



## kiddagoat (Nov 12, 2021)

The retail release fixed alot of the issues I was having in the BETA.  I don't have to unplug peripherals and keybinds actually work as they should now.  

Though myself and others on reddit have noticed server issues at launch, typical with BF at this point.... cannot connect, game crashes in the middle for some generic DX Error that appears in other EA games.  I am going to try later with the new BETA drivers and turn my overclock off.   I am averaging 100FPS @ 1440p Ultra.


----------



## Mescalamba (Nov 12, 2021)

So far I think it will be decent failure.

Since BFBC2, DICE wasnt able to complete anything worth it. And definitely not anything bugfree.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 12, 2021)

kiddagoat said:


> The retail release fixed alot of the issues I was having in the BETA.  I don't have to unplug peripherals and keybinds actually work as they should now.
> 
> Though myself and others on reddit have noticed server issues at launch, typical with BF at this point.... cannot connect, game crashes in the middle for some generic DX Error that appears in other EA games.  I am going to try later with the new BETA drivers and turn my overclock off.   I am averaging 100FPS @ 1440p Ultra.



Not enthused about the price but very tempted by Portal. Watched Skill Up's video and there was a lot of disappointment, except for Portal.

Concerns me though, you sound like you had a slightly better experience with your 6900XT. He was struggling to hit even 100fps on low with a 3090 and 2080 Ti. Makes me wonder if this game is a little more CPU-bound than initially thought, his setups were with 3700X and 3950X.

If I get it though I think I will just have to prepare for BF3 netcode again


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 12, 2021)

Mescalamba said:


> So far I think it will be decent failure.
> 
> Since BFBC2, DICE wasnt able to complete anything worth it. And definitely not anything bugfree.



I think people are just getting sick of of the same genres in a general sense. Even Call of Duty sales have year over year overall lower volume of sales. It's only a matter of time before profits become net losses on these "safe bets", unless they start doing some original thinking and innovating with various game ideas.


----------



## Dristun (Nov 12, 2021)

Tried all 7 AOW maps and christ almighty they're big. If you ever felt some maps in previous Battlefields were bloated and a bit empty - these are even worse! Jokes about running simulator and adding "auto-run" button like in MMOs ring very true.
Personal rating so far:
Great: None. No Strike at Karkand levels of goodness on offer.
Good: Discarded. The only one where action always isn't too far away and it flows nicely from sector to sector.
Okay: Renewal, Manifest. Renewal is cool because you have a colossal choke-point and neverending cat-and-mouse on the flags around it. Manifest has the rat warfare of "LOTS OF CONTAINERS!" maps in other shooter games but on a bigger scale. Still too big for my tastes.
Meh: Orbital. Thought it was pretty bad in beta but compared to the following three it's alright!
Didn't like at all: Hourglass, Kaleidoscope, Breakaway. _Especially _Breakaway. Who thought of this? Show me the madman! Kaleidoscope and Hourglass at least have cool skyscrapers and lighting going for them but on the balance they're an absolute mess, no rhyme no rhythm.

In general - pretty disappointing purely because of the map design. There's a fun battlefield game somewhere beneath all the hubris - when it occasionally clicks into place and you have a couple of squads and tanks on each side going against each other it's fun - but it doesn't happen enough, and then you die and you're too far away again. Yet to try Portal but I'm not too excited to be honest - paying 60 bucks to play little parts of old games is an underwhelming prospect. Maybe someone will come up with truly fun game modes.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 12, 2021)

I am on the fence about buying 2042.  I haven't really been into BF since BF4.  I think I would have bought it without question if they would have included a campaign.  
I appreciate everyone's feedback that has played the game thus far!



GhostRyder said:


> Glad I'm not the only one.  Still my favorite, just because the titan mode was so fun.  I would love an updated version with more air vehicles and some more versions of the mechs.


Me as well!  That was the BF game that really got me into playing multiplayer games.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 12, 2021)

HammerON said:


> I am on the fence about buying 2042.  I haven't really been into BF since BF4.  I think I would have bought it without question if they would have included a campaign.
> I appreciate everyone's feedback that has played the game thus far!
> 
> 
> Me as well!  That was the BF game that really got me into playing multiplayer games.



I agree with this, I personally loved all the Battlefield and Call of Duty campaigns. What can I say, I am easy to please.  /shrug

Multi is always exploited with subtle hackers, so I gave up on that world a long time ago. In fact I would prefer a full on campaign like 40 hrs long, a proper FPS-RPG hybrid set in Battlefield or Call of Duty - that could be enjoyable, especially if done by Treyarch. No multi, I'd spend 60 on that.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 12, 2021)

Not my cup of tea.  I just requested a refund.


----------



## Mescalamba (Nov 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I think people are just getting sick of of the same genres in a general sense. Even Call of Duty sales have year over year overall lower volume of sales. It's only a matter of time before profits become net losses on these "safe bets", unless they start doing some original thinking and innovating with various game ideas.


True.

Last one original was basically that BFBC2. It even had quite nice solo campaign (okay, at least I liked it). Despite its nearly game breaking bugs and quite a lot of cheaters, really loved that game.

Ive played BF3, BF4 too. But while they both had some fun in them, it wasnt really "it" anymore. Not mentioning how long it took to fix those games to some playable state, and much needed server upgrades etc.


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 13, 2021)

I can't get over the fucked up interface which was clearly designed by a colourblind person, so that's a definitive nope for me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 13, 2021)

Well after reading through these 5 pages, a big FO from me.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 13, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Concerns me though, you sound like you had a slightly better experience with your 6900XT. He was struggling to hit even 100fps on low with a 3090 and 2080 Ti. Makes me wonder if this game is a little more CPU-bound than initially thought, his setups were with 3700X and 3950X.



Might just be an issue with Ryzen 3000.... I was getting 120‐140fps at 1440p/ultra with my 3080 ti/5950X in the beta and I'm sure it'd be higher in the retail release.... I got the standard edition so I'll try it out on the 19th


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 13, 2021)

Mescalamba said:


> True.
> 
> Last one original was basically that BFBC2. It even had quite nice solo campaign (okay, at least I liked it). Despite its nearly game breaking bugs and quite a lot of cheaters, really loved that game.
> 
> Ive played BF3, BF4 too. But while they both had some fun in them, it wasnt really "it" anymore. Not mentioning how long it took to fix those games to some playable state, and much needed server upgrades etc.



I actually replayed BFBC2 campaign earlier this year, was my third time since it released. Was a lot of fun each time.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 13, 2021)

BF 2042 is the best Game ive ever saw in producing BSOD


Today i have a few systems here and though i can benchmark the game in a few ways, no chance i tried it a few times on these Systems:

I3 8100 + GTX 960 4GB (BSOD in the Graphics Menu)
Xeon W2255 + GT 1030 2GB GDDR5 (BSOD in the Start Menu)
I5 6400 + HD 7970 6GB (BSOD and DX12 Driver Crash)
A10 7870K (BSOD in the Battle Start Timer) (my PC)
Ryzen 3350 (BSOD in the Graphics Menu while switch from fullscreen to windowed)


So i pay 15€ for nothing (EA pro 1 Month)


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 13, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> BF 2042 is the best Game ive ever saw in producing BSOD
> 
> 
> Today i have a few systems here and though i can benchmark the game in a few ways, no chance i tried it a few times on these Systems:
> ...



Jedi Fallen Order is a pretty fun game, you could use your 1 month sub for that. or this game called "It Takes Two" is also a fun EA game.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 13, 2021)

DannibusX said:


> Not my cup of tea.  I just requested a refund.


I wish I could do it as well and I haven't even played it yet (unlocks 19 Nov). Garbage innovation of a scoreboard, can't even shit-talk with the enemies and JESUS CHRIST the recoil pattern. Bullets seems to just wheeze past you

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield2042/comments/qsrqtb


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield2042/comments/qsxead


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 13, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> I wish I could do it as well and I haven't even played it yet (unlocks 19 Nov). Garbage innovation of a scoreboard, can't even shit-talk with the enemies and JESUS CHRIST the recoil pattern. Bullets seems to just wheeze past you
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield2042/comments/qsrqtb
> ...



I just played a 10hr free trial of BF 2042, honestly the graphics in BF 3 and 4 look better than this game. Kind of sad.  EA is a joke.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I just played a 10hr free trial of BF 2042, honestly the graphics in BF 3 and 4 look better than this game. Kind of sad.  EA is a joke.



I haven't played as much on my trial but totally agree.  It looked rather flat compared to say BF 1 Revolution, and in general I haven't seen significant improvement from a visual standpoint since BF3(2011) / BF4 (2013).  Those older games wind up being more fun to play as they run great on more recent hardware.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2021)

The more i see about this game the more i think...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 13, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Not enthused about the price but very tempted by Portal. Watched Skill Up's video and there was a lot of disappointment, except for Portal.
> 
> Concerns me though, you sound like you had a slightly better experience with your 6900XT. He was struggling to hit even 100fps on low with a 3090 and 2080 Ti. Makes me wonder if this game is a little more CPU-bound than initially thought, his setups were with 3700X and 3950X.
> 
> If I get it though I think I will just have to prepare for BF3 netcode again


Battlefields are pretty CPU bound as is. I went from a 8700k to a 5900x and in BFv i got an increase of 50-60fps just from CPU upgrade.


----------



## Ralfi (Nov 14, 2021)

Apologies if already mentioned, but if anyone has a 6700XT, Ryzen 5600X & 16GB RAM (I have 3600), could you post your FPS with all High settings?

Oh & your monitor size would be good too thanks. (My monitor's a 27", 165Hz fyi).

I'm hoping over 80-90fps is possible?



Vayra86 said:


> Agree. BF3 nailed it really in many ways... to me the franchise was really feature complete at that point. Sequels past that refined and didnt necessarily improved for it.


I really disliked no Commander Mode & the GUI colours/minimap of BF3. Every time I see the Aqua/Orange team colours & translucent minimap, it screams cheapness to me.

Much preferred the Red/Blue team colours of BF2 & the more detailed minimap & of course the teamwork-encouraging aspect of Commander Mode.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 14, 2021)

Welp the game is broken for controller users. Controllers don’t work at all which is rather absurd since all others BFs do


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 14, 2021)

The game seems to have a massive CPU bottleneck especially on 128 players maps.


Ralfi said:


> but if anyone has a 6700XT, Ryzen 5600X & 16GB RAM (I have 3600), could you post your FPS with all High settings?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Welp the game is broken for controller users. Controllers don’t work at all which is rather absurd since all others BFs do




But who plays an fps with a controller?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 14, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> But who plays an fps with a controller?


Aim assist brooooooooo. Basically people that can't aim. 

Play FPS on PC with controller is the most goofy thing to me.


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 14, 2021)

Or maybe for vehicles not infantry combat ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 14, 2021)

The biggest problem with this game I have right now are the following:

1) (Biggest) You cannot progress towards unlocks in Portal. This needs to change. I like hardcore maps but if I cant progress my character, theres no point in me playing this. 
2) I join a server, it kicks me back to the portal main screen.
3) It's hard to tell who is who since everyone is basically the same character. Theres no individuality between teams.
4) Navigating different screens is a pain in the ass. 
5) There are a LOT of XP farms in Portal. It's overwhelming.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 15, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The biggest problem with this game I have right now are the following:
> 
> 1) (Biggest) You cannot progress towards unlocks in Portal. This needs to change. I like hardcore maps but if I cant progress my character, theres no point in me playing this.
> 2) I join a server, it kicks me back to the portal main screen.
> ...


Iirc Portal default matchmaking or sth (heard 2nd-hand so don't quote me) has progression and xp earning. Only custom "experience" is closed for now because xp farm scenarios people made.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 15, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Iirc Portal default matchmaking or sth (heard 2nd-hand so don't quote me) has progression and xp earning. Only custom "experience" is closed for now because xp farm scenarios people made.


That's good to know but still doesnt help me since i like playing hardcore servers so I need to use the server list.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm enjoying this so far. I bought it to play with my old squad. Funny thing is that my friend installed it on a HDD and didn't realize it until last Friday. So, he uninstalls it and then goes to reinstall it and didn't realize he installed it the first time on his VPN.. Origin wouldn't let him install it again. He contacts EA they tell him there is a 24hr cool down that after 24hrs he can reinstall it using his regular IP.. lol I have never had this issue with Steam and the main reason I bought mine on Steam as well. Has anyone else ran into this issue? It's crazy to think that Origins can't confirm it's the same hardware... lol 

I don't know why everyone is complaining about the graphics. I think they look great or at least the foliage. The buildings don't look as good, but all in all it's not as bad. I do like the weather effects. I'd love to play this in VR. but even with that said I probably should have waited 3 months and bought this for 29.99. lol


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 15, 2021)

That's the first time I hear BF game is purchasable on Steam. I bet it requires Origin to be running in the background though.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 15, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> That's the first time I hear BF game is purchasable on Steam. I bet it requires Origin to be running in the background though.


Yes it does.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 15, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know why everyone is complaining about the graphics. I think they look great or at least the foliage. The buildings don't look as good, but all in all it's not as bad.




I think the game looks ok I'm just disappointed that they didn't push the tech further like they've done in previous Battlefields.. I've only played the beta map but it was pretty forgettable. I really wish they had focused on maximizing lighting, texture resolution, LODs over pushing the player counts to 128. I guess this is technically just a crossgen game so maybe I'm expecting too much.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 15, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I think the game looks ok I'm just disappointed that they didn't push the tech further like they've done in previous Battlefields.. I've only played the beta map but it was pretty forgettable. I really wish they had focused on maximizing lighting, texture resolution, LODs over pushing the player counts to 128. I guess this is technically just a crossgen game so maybe I'm expecting too much.


Yeah I agree, but 128 players in BF is much needed. It's easy to get to the fight. I mean I never turn the graphics all the way up anyway. I want the most fps over looks, but that's just me I guess.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 15, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah I agree, but 128 players in BF is much needed. It's easy to get to the fight. I mean I never turn the graphics all the way up anyway. I want the most fps over looks, but that's just me I guess.



I was hitting the cpu limit which seems to be around 140fps at 1440p even with ultra settings.... I only got the standard edition so I will give the retail release a try this weekend. I switched back to 4k since the beta so we will see how it goes lol.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 15, 2021)

Grabbed this and it's... ok..

Pro's
- Big maps
- Solid graphics
- I have no performance issues on my hardware
- The change attachments on the fly thing is kind of nice
- Infantry weapons seem fairly well balanced (although it's hard to tell in a chaotic battlefield game)

Con's
- Big maps (breakthrough is fun, conquest is a running sim)
- Lack of maps
- Lots of "dead space" on maps that are completely insignificant and only really serve as a way to keep vehicles from covering the entire map in a few seconds.
-- Has the effect of killing infantry combat on conquest. Once you clear a point you're spending a few minutes running and hoping not to get strafed by OP helos.
- Lack of game modes
- The servers are awful. EA could have farmed out the server infrastructure with a real server browser and self hosted servers, instead we get laggy EA servers.
- SBMM is rumored to be coming, hoping not as I don't see it working at all in a 128 player server.
- The menus are awful
- Operators feel unnecessary outside of selling skins
-- I still believe the grappling hook has 0 business being in a battlefield game
- Pitifully small number of weapons on release
-- Customizing loadouts is finicky (see menus are awful)
- No all chat
- No real scoreboard
- No VOIP
- Vehicles seem unbalanced right now
-- The hovercraft is almost indestructible and incredibly maneuverable.. it's the meme mobile right now
-- Helos need to have their flares nerfed, I swear they regen faster than you can fire a second AA missile
-- Vehicles as a whole seem to be able to take a few too many hits but it's hard to tell...
--- Why did they remove damage info when hitting vehicles???

I'm playing using the $20 EA pass.. And for $20 it's worth it... for $100 it's not even close (yet)


----------



## MarsM4N (Nov 15, 2021)

Kinda hard to make up your mind with all the sugarcoated PR of these *EA sponsored* "influencers". 

but if you dig you still can find some independent reviewers out there who call it:



















If I did preorder, I would immediatly refund it & wait how much EA is able/willing to change the game.
Best would be to wait it out with BF4 or something else & get the "Premium Edition" (incl. all DLC) of 2042 when it's on sale.
Better for your nerves & your wallet.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 16, 2021)

MarsM4N said:


> Kinda hard to make up your mind with all the sugarcoated PR of these *EA sponsored* "influencers".
> 
> but if you dig you still can find some independent reviewers out there who call it:
> 
> ...


The best thing DICE did in the last few years is *ceasing selling* DLC maps and weapons. It fucking breaks the playerbase. IIRC it's battlepass and skins.

The worse thing DICE did was *ceasing selling* DLC maps and guns. Now skins break the game's overall immersion and the quality of DLC maps went down the drain.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 16, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> But who plays an fps with a controller?


False, Black bears are the best.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I was hitting the cpu limit which seems to be around 140fps at 1440p even with ultra settings.... I only got the standard edition so I will give the retail release a try this weekend. I switched back to 4k since the beta so we will see how it goes lol.


Nice! I still need to fine tune mine. I haven't had time to play.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 16, 2021)

Im honestly having fun with the game. I would be having a lot more fun if I could actually progress my character and weapons in portal mode which you cant do because dbags ruined portal mode by making xp farm servers.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 16, 2021)

I don't regret my refund. I've always been a big fan of the BF series but not this time around.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2021)

I have to say I'm impressed with this game. Everyone that says the graphics are not good I have to disagree. I think most are looking at issues where textures are not loading. I have had that issue on the first day but playing 4 rounds just now I didn't see it at all other than a few textures took a few seconds to load, but it happened before the games started. I really like the weather effects, lighting at night, and the foliage is amazing. It was crazy at one point looking at the foliage it gave me a Crysis vibe.

Here is a few screen shots on auto Medium and I was at a constant 60fps on 2560x1440.



Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 16, 2021)

Chromatic Aberration should die. Otherwise, looks good!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 17, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> Chromatic Aberration should die. Otherwise, looks good!


Turn it off.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 17, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Turn it off.


When it's configurable, yeah. Some devs love to push it for the cinematic feel and lock it away.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 17, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> When it's configurable, yeah. Some devs love to push it for the cinematic feel and lock it away.


Dice lets you turn it off.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 18, 2021)

I cancelled my EA pass membership that I grabbed for this... if they patch it enough between now and next month maybe I'll grab the game proper

The more I play, the more it becomes obvious that 128 players is a mistake (along with the bloom, broken vehicles, lack of weapons, etc..)


----------



## MarsM4N (Nov 19, 2021)

Soo, the *Steam Reviews* are up, has to be the worst AAA game that hit the shelf, ever.  Hope EA stockholders add some pressure.

*AngryJoe*'s review is also out. Man, he's really angry, lol. _(WARNING for the softies: massive swearing!)_


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 19, 2021)

I think im the odd one out where I dont experience crashes like they do. Sometimes when I try to join a server it will send me back to the selection screen but thats about it in terms of "crashing". Now the issue with landing hit markers/kills, I experience that a lot. There are plenty of times im firing my sniper and i am just not connecting with a hit marker and it baffles me.

Hovercrafts should not be able to scale buildings. You should not be able to call in drops for vehicles on tops of buildings. That is just game breaking imo.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Hovercrafts should not be able to scale buildings. You should not be able to call in drops for vehicles on tops of buildings. That is just game breaking imo.



Nah man, thats just a game mechanic that's paying homage to the attack boats in BF4 that *USED TO SPAWN MILES IN LAND FAR AWAY FROM ANY WATER SOURCE*

They spawned on top of buildings, on the roads, Even in the water but of course you would expect that as its a boat.


My memory fails me but i not sure if that boat bug was there from BF4s initial release or if it came with the China Rising DLC. All i  know is i got wrecked by attack boats randomly spawning inland on Shanghai map a lot.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 19, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nah man, thats just a game mechanic that's paying homage to the attack boats in BF4 that *USED TO SPAWN MILES IN LAND FAR AWAY FROM ANY WATER SOURCE*
> 
> They spawned on top of buildings, on the roads, Even in the water but of course you would expect that as its a boat.
> 
> ...



This is true.  I just played some of the initial parts of BF4 a few days ago.  I was on a speedboat and I was supposed to dock on a carrier, but it disappeared.  The only thing there was a bunch of doors floating above the water where the carrier was supposed to be.  So, it's still buggy too, years later.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 19, 2021)

LOL  jayz is like i have loved bf since 1942... until now... RIP this game

B2042 looks like BF2 - Jayz2cents  

called it, wasn't just me lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 19, 2021)

I enjoy the game. Too many people complain about change. Some of it is warranted, others arent. But when you cant shoot someone 2 feet in front of you, there is a problem. Id prefer specialists but at the same time, I like being a sniper that doesnt have to be in a ghillie suit and can have an ammo box.


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> LOL  jayz is like i have loved bf since 1942... until now... RIP this game
> 
> B2042 looks like BF2 - Jayz2cents
> 
> called it, wasn't just me lol



No specialist classs system, i had no idea. Not sure why they swapped things around here... the previous class system was "on point" for me. Oh well, we'll have to adapt.

As for everyone getting the chance to pick up a rocket launcher/anti-air missile... BLOODY GOOD JOB!!! Never did like those expert air attackers. Imagine planning a perfect run for miles with super-caution and stealth movement and then only to be picked off by a high flying gunner or bomber....Nah, i'm a ground trooper for life. Gonne carry the anti-air shooter like my life depends on it 

As for the rest of the vid.... give it time, with time they/we always adapt. It's gonna be a BLAST! (as always)


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 20, 2021)

The issue is (ignoring the specialist/class/etc.. changes) we have SO MANY MISSING FEATURES!! Past battlefield games laid a great framework and it's like they accidentally deleted it all and started over. (Also a ton of issues stem from them forcing 128 players... and trying to make it work)

The game on steam currently has 25,000+ reviews with 75%+ of them being negative.

Metacritic has the user score at 2.3/10 and the critic score at 73/100

I'm hopeful they can patch this up... but the game should never have been released in this state and people need to talk with their wallets and refund to prove the point that it's unacceptable to launch a game like this.


----------



## mama (Nov 20, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> The issue is (ignoring the specialist/class/etc.. changes) we have SO MANY MISSING FEATURES!! Past battlefield games laid a great framework and it's like they accidentally deleted it all and started over. (Also a ton of issues stem from them forcing 128 players... and trying to make it work)
> 
> The game on steam currently has 25,000+ reviews with 75%+ of them being negative.
> 
> ...


Sounds bad...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2021)

mama said:


> Sounds bad...



Surprisingly, there is an article on Forbes that lists a lot of the stuff that is straight up missing compared to the last few BF games.

with so much stuff removed, this might as well have been a mobile game... Im sure that the idea probably did cross EAs mind at one point seeing as how games  like CoD, PubG & a few popular shooters made it over to the mobile platform


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 20, 2021)

The only good thing about this game being so bad, is it convinced me to reinstall bf4 and it's the most fun I've had with a shooter in years


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2021)

Imagine how happy the community would be if EA just reworked the MP side of things with BF1942 and re-activated the servers again.

BF1942 is one of the best and most fun aspects about portal.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2021)

I gave in and bought it.  Started playing last night.  Played a couple matches and there is a big learning curve.  I will give it some time though to see if I like it.  I haven't really played BF since BF 4.


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 21, 2021)

Guys aren't we all being a little too critical about the launch? Im not bothered with the pre-launch but 19th Nov for me is the actual launch and I suspect a whole bunch of bugs or what not. 

TBH, i saw similar criticism flying about during the previous BF launches and all major concerns were ironed out eventually. So what gives?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 21, 2021)

wheresmycar said:


> Guys aren't we all being a little too critical about the launch? Im not bothered with the pre-launch but 19th Nov for me is the actual launch and I suspect a whole bunch of bugs or what not.
> 
> TBH, i saw similar criticism flying about during the previous BF launches and all major concerns were ironed out eventually. So what gives?



It's the 20th? The launch is a joke


----------



## MarsM4N (Nov 21, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm hopeful they can patch this up... but the game should never have been released in this state and people need to talk with their wallets and refund to prove the point that it's unacceptable to launch a game like this.



They can patch bugs, but they most likely can/will not change the *flaws in map design*, the *specialists nonsense* or the *"Fortnite'ish" direction*. 

*Map design*: the maps where designed for 128 players, removing 64 players for better performance requires to also rework the map size. Not gonna happen, at least not for current maps & maps from "Season 1" (since they are most likely already done). Maybe for later maps. I also don't see them adding more cover (river beds, more buildings or even noob tubed smoke nades like in BC2).

*Specialists nonsense*: there is already a store page in the game where you most likely can purchase outfits. They wont cut out an core element to milk the sheep.

*"Fortnite'ish" direction*: see above points. It's an adult rated game, yet the moronic design language of the characters (would prefer the funny design of BC2), the tacky voice acting (prefer the "Motherf..." language of BF3) & the obvious Fortnite and Warzone copy pasta (map size & wingsuit = Fortnite hang glider) speaks otherwise. So does the (misleading) *Battlefield 2042 Commercial*.

And the cherry on the cake is the removing of every "offending" element: scoreboard, voice & text chat, kill cam, mature language, etc.
Bet the next Battlefield will be even more dumped down & rated for teens so they can cash in more. It's over guys, Battlefield is gone. Look elsewhere.



wheresmycar said:


> Guys aren't we all being a little too critical about the launch? Im not bothered with the pre-launch but 19th Nov for me is the actual launch and I suspect a whole bunch of bugs or what not.
> 
> TBH, i saw similar criticism flying about during the previous BF launches and all major concerns were ironed out eventually. So what gives?



Absolutely, I don't get why people are so dam critical.  Most of the "Gaming Journalists" praise the game into heaven, so do the "Battlefield Influencers".
No too critical word, not taking any risk of getting stripped from the "EA Sponsored" payroll (Jackfrags, LevelCap, Westie, Stodeh, and loads of Gaming review aka. advertising sites, cough).

So, let's have a look at "Metacritic" (Critic Score: 73 / User Score: 2.3, wonder why lol): *Metacritic / Battlefield 2042*
Steam250.com "Hall of Shame": *Bottom 100 worst Steam games of all time according to unfortunate punters *(8th worst rated game on Steam)
Steam User Reviews: *Mostly Negative *(~75% negative)
Discussions on "Reddit": *r/battlefield2042*
Reactions on "Youtube": *Youtube / Battlefield 2042 Rant*

People aren't "critical" about some bugs, they are mad because EA/DICE *robbed them with misleading teasers*, delivering something completely different than expected.
Something different that is on top buggy, unfinished & lacking of content. Like you ordered a buffalo steak with fries & get served raw meat with rice.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 21, 2021)

History repeats itself   battlefield 4 launched broken, got fixed many fanth later, hopefully same happens here.

Its weird, I remember everyone was hyped af for this game when revealed, now everyone is divided


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I enjoy the game. Too many people complain about change. Some of it is warranted, others arent. But when you cant shoot someone 2 feet in front of you, there is a problem. Id prefer specialists but at the same time, I like being a sniper that doesnt have to be in a ghillie suit and can have an ammo box.


Complain about change? No they're complaining about a shit buggy mess of a game that doesn't encourage team work thanks to these new specialists which is all about monetization, all of it is warranted.


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 21, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> It's the 20th? The launch is a joke



Well i can't add to that as I haven't purchased or tried out the game yet. I always tend to wait a little longer as earlier bugs/cracks are expected. I guess 20 years of gaming made me smarter 



Lionheart said:


> Complain about change? No they're complaining about a shit buggy mess of a game that doesn't encourage team work thanks to these new specialists which is all about monetization, all of it is warranted.



Yeah the tuned down approach to team work kinda sucks. I always enjoyed those individual classes... adds a little more immersiveness when playing with mates (i get to shout over VC...."FFS wheres the medic/neeeeed ammo".. lol).


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 22, 2021)

HammerON said:


> I gave in and bought it.  Started playing last night.  Played a couple matches and there is a big learning curve.  I will give it some time though to see if I like it.  I haven't really played BF since BF 4.


That's what I'm thinking about doing.
Haven't touched BF4 since uh, 2015 maybe?, and am thinking 2042 could possibly bring more people back


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 22, 2021)

Lionheart said:


> Complain about change? No they're complaining about a shit buggy mess of a game that doesn't encourage team work thanks to these new specialists which is all about monetization, all of it is warranted.


Clearly you didnt read or comprehend what I wrote. I said some of it's warranted. Complaining about it being a buggy mess, yes complain all day until youre blue in the face. Thats warranted. Complaining about specialist though, not so much IMO. I do miss the classes just like everyone else but I also like the specialists. I like Mackay. I love the grappling hook. That's a cool concept. Would have loved to see something like that in BF3/4. What I also like is being a sniper while not necessarily being a sniper class. I can revive while carrying an ammo pouch. Thats game changing for me in a good way.

What I dont like is how everyone is the same character and the cheesy end game screens. I miss when one side was just US and the other side was just say Russian. Lets have an old american grandmother (Faulck or w/e her name is) suddenly be russian. That fucks with my immersion.

I play this game solo and I do my own thing. I dont voicecom with people. I even disable in game voice so i dont have to bother listening to any stupidity.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 23, 2021)

Battlefield 2042 currently has 74% negative user reviews on Steam.
					

Battlefield 2042 has received a large number of mostly negative reviews on Steam. I shows 74% negative reviews, which is a massive percentage. Mostly related to the Single player limitations and techn...




					www.guru3d.com
				




RIP


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 23, 2021)

wheresmycar said:


> No specialist classs system, i had no idea. Not sure why they swapped things around here... the previous class system was "on point" for me. Oh well, we'll have to adapt.
> 
> As for everyone getting the chance to pick up a rocket launcher/anti-air missile... BLOODY GOOD JOB!!! Never did like those expert air attackers. Imagine planning a perfect run for miles with super-caution and stealth movement and then only to be picked off by a high flying gunner or bomber....Nah, i'm a ground trooper for life. Gonne carry the anti-air shooter like my life depends on it
> 
> As for the rest of the vid.... give it time, with time they/we always adapt. It's gonna be a BLAST! (as always)



wake up man, this is EA corporate BS filler content. Every BF since 4 has been utter shite, either on release or some time afterwards. Well maybe 4 was still alright, but then they went total nutcase.

They swap it around so they can keep themselves busy. DICE has been doing the same thing for how long now? And they still didn't figure it out on launch? That's just total incompetence, and its not DICE hasn't got a history in that regard. The talent drain at EA companies is very well visible, a result of EA management.

Its the same thing as what you see in CoD. The formula was already perfect a half dozen versions ago, and only deteriorates because it 'has to reinvent itself' or people won't notice a difference. A result of forcing devs to do a yearly or bi yearly release. At that time frame you just have to re-use assets to keep up.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 23, 2021)

ACG put it the best "Y'all remember when EA/DICE said that taking out the SP campaign will mean redirecting resources to MP component? Yeah, f*ck that".

Direct quote:


> "I think that's just something that enables us to really lean into what we are best at. If you look at the DNA of the studio, what we've been doing for so long, we just said you know what, we're not going to have a traditional single-player campaign this time around, but we're going to put all that emphasis and all those resources into building depth into the multiplayer. *Because that is what we do best.*"


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 23, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> ACG put it the best "Y'all remember when EA/DICE said that taking out the SP campaign will mean redirecting resources to MP component? Yeah, f*ck that".
> 
> Direct quote:


the resources went into the bosses wallets..


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> the resources went into the bosses wallets..



they didn't came out ok from this, EA stocks tanked and they all have stock options


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 23, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> The only good thing about this game being so bad, is it convinced me to reinstall bf4 and it's the most fun I've had with a shooter in years


BF4 and BF1 are my favourites. I remember when BF4 was new I played it all the time.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 23, 2021)

I have to say it drives me nuts how people still pre order EA games. I do understand people pre orderring CP77 for example, that disaster came unexpected. But pre ordering EA games., that's just insane.
I'm saying this because that's what cause us to keep getting broken releases one after another, they still get your money.

You can't complain of a broken system if you are the enabler. No amount of promises is going to make me pre order ever again. And i will not support any game that is broken at launch, i may eventually try it when it's dirt cheap, but that's it. If you want to release a turd, get the money, and promisse to polish it later then keep it for yourselves.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 23, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> But pre ordering EA games., that's just insane.


I preordered Mirror's Edge Catalyst in 2016 and I had nothing to complain. It was my first preorder ever. Though also last from EA after all what I've read online about preordering any EA title.


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 23, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> wake up man



Pls, just 5 more mins.... promise i'll pay you double for the snooze services too 


Vayra86 said:


> this is EA corporate BS filler content. Every BF since 4 has been utter shite, either on release or some time afterwards. Well maybe 4 was still alright, but then they went total nutcase.
> 
> They swap it around so they can keep themselves busy. DICE has been doing the same thing for how long now? And they still didn't figure it out on launch? That's just total incompetence, and its not DICE hasn't got a history in that regard. The talent drain at EA companies is very well visible, a result of EA management.
> 
> Its the same thing as what you see in CoD. The formula was already perfect a half dozen versions ago, and only deteriorates because it 'has to reinvent itself' or people won't notice a difference. A result of forcing devs to do a yearly or bi yearly release. At that time frame you just have to re-use assets to keep up.


I dunno. I'm less familiar with all the nitty gritty stuff but as for gameplay, bat 1 and bat 5 (released after 4) have been great. I don't look too much into the "should have beens" and "what ifs". Just blast it on and blast everyone away is usually enough for me. And I don't buy pre-launch/launch... i tend to wait with games and hardware launches. 

Actually I don't even know what the above was in reference to?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 23, 2021)

Jesus. Just been browsing the Steam drubbings. Yikes, this game is a mess.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 23, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Jesus. Just been browsing the Steam drubbings. Yikes, this game is a mess.



If you start to think about most AAA launches recently (apart from the Sony/MS/Nintendo own studios), i would say it's average


----------



## MarsM4N (Nov 23, 2021)

If you wanna know why BF2042 is in it's state like it is & why they made such dumb design decisions, have a read.
Explains everything : *Battlefield 2042 Devs in Trouble; EA DICE Taking Flak From Employees*

Hightlight:

_"What is left is an exoskeleton of what was one of the most innovative studios in the world. [...] the same title bi-year after bi-year. What the players are buying now is not Battlefield, but instead, an EA hijacked memory of that Battlefield was or what it could be. Instead of looking how to improve the gameplay for the players, monetization is dictating the direction to go with the game, unfortunately."_










And the EA crap continues. Looks like they *flagged AngryJoe's rant video* on Youtube, for "Nudity & sexual content".
Apparently *Amazon disabled reviews of BF2042* on their site. Bet EA had their hands in both occurrences. 

'Battlefield 6' Will Be "A Love Letter To Fans", Says EA  EA says "Battlefield 6 is ‘way ahead’ of schedule"


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 23, 2021)

As bad as the game is, it's more eye opening on how corrupt the video game marketing world has become. There's well known people/pages scoring this game in the 90's!! Even if you find the game fun and know nothing about the battlefield games before it that had more features, the bugs alone should drag the score way down.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 23, 2021)

Was super hyped about the game before release, mainly because they promised solo/coop vs AI exp progression and all the promise of Portal. Still trying to stay optimistic, but struggling to find any reason to. From everything I can see the overall player/weapon animation quality is stiff and janky down to BOCW level (read: poor attempt at trying to copy MW, instead of just tweaking/refining what they're good at a la Halo Infinite), problems with sound design, disabling their promised AI exp progression due to exp farms, godawful HUD that is the same for Portal, etc etc

In particular, couldn't help but notice how janky the Portal weapons look. They could have just ported over the original BF3 animations for BF3 weapons and redone the textures, I don't think anyone would have complained about that given how _nice_ BF3 and BF4 weapons feel even if they're not hyper-realistic. Now they're neither realistic nor do they look or feel nice.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Was super hyped about the game before release, mainly because they promised solo/coop vs AI exp progression and all the promise of Portal. Still trying to stay optimistic, but struggling to find any reason to. From everything I can see the overall player/weapon animation quality is stiff and janky down to BOCW level (read: poor attempt at trying to copy MW, instead of just tweaking/refining what they're good at a la Halo Infinite), problems with sound design, disabling their promised AI exp progression due to exp farms, godawful HUD that is the same for Portal, etc etc
> 
> In particular, couldn't help but notice how janky the Portal weapons look. They could have just ported over the original BF3 animations for BF3 weapons and redone the textures, I don't think anyone would have complained about that given how _nice_ BF3 and BF4 weapons feel even if they're not hyper-realistic. Now they're neither realistic nor do they look or feel nice.



Coop would be so awesome, I'm sad this was taken out.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 23, 2021)

I miss having a simple thing such as a scoreboard!  I haven't been able to find it yet if it is available after matches.
I did have some fun playing last night.  I just have to lower my expectations to about 0


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2021)

MarsM4N said:


> If you wanna know why BF2042 is in it's state like it is & why they made such dumb design decisions, have a read.
> Explains everything : *Battlefield 2042 Devs in Trouble; EA DICE Taking Flak From Employees*
> 
> Hightlight:
> ...



I had known about some of the old devs quitting the studio but I didnt know it was on such a massive scale.

I dont think the franchise will ever be the same again. Nevermind actually having a game that is good right out of the box.

We've seen what happened to BIOWARE and their franchises. We've seen what EA did with the Medal Of Honor franchise. We've seen how they dealt with Star Wars and Anthem.

There is no hope the franchise will ever be as good as it once was. 

The only thing we can hope for now is all the former devs do a DREAMHAVEN and start up a new studio and make new games in the vein of battlefield but obviously under a different name. Probably never going to happen but we can all cross our toes and hope.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 23, 2021)

2042 is a Alpha not even a Beta, there are so many bugs.

But the best one is that the game dont reconized it if u shoot on the enemy,
i fired now a few times the full magazine of the 45 MP (31 Bullets) on an enemy and nothing happen (im playing on Hardcore Portal Servers).

Sorry but ive never played a game in the past, that have so crazy bugs, without the Portal Mode the game would be DOA (Dead on arrival).


----------



## MarsM4N (Nov 23, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The only thing we can hope for now is all the former devs do a DREAMHAVEN and start up a new studio and make new games in the vein of battlefield but obviously under a different name. Probably never going to happen but we can all cross our toes and hope.



Well, good news.  They did already: *Embark Studios*

Some former DICE employees created a new studio & working right now on 3 new games.
Embark Studios is working on 3 games. 2 are code named Pioneer and Discovery


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2021)

MarsM4N said:


> Well, good news.  They did already: *Embark Studios*
> 
> Some former DICE employees created a new studio & working right now on 3 new games.
> Embark Studios is working on 3 games. 2 are code named Pioneer and Discovery



I was going to say that my hopes perked up just a bit till i saw that Mr. Patrick '_dont like it, dont buy it_' Söderlund was one of the co-founders.

Im not going to give the man who gave us trash like BF5 any of my hard earned money.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 23, 2021)

MarsM4N said:


> Well, good news.  They did already: *Embark Studios*
> 
> Some former DICE employees created a new studio & working right now on 3 new games.
> Embark Studios is working on 3 games. 2 are code named Pioneer and Discovery



Oh great news, now we just have to wait until they sell themselves to EA or Activision and the cycle repeats again


----------



## MarsM4N (Nov 24, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was going to say that my hopes perked up just a bit till i saw that Mr. Patrick '_dont like it, dont buy it_' Söderlund was one of the co-founders.
> 
> Im not going to give the man who gave us trash like BF5 any of my hard earned money.



Yea that was a dumb arrogant statement.  But ey, when he was in charge we got *BC2, BF3 & BF4*.
And he left the sinking ship because they didn't follow his vision on Battlefield.

Wondering if he's still holding his US$11 million of EA shares after the BF2042 debacle, lol.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bugs for now on PS4: (Im playing on 200% Hardcore Setting)

If ure in an waiting loop it kicks u back to Main Menu
U cant cancel a waiting loop
Graphical Bugs (Ardennen the river as example switch its color from black to blue in a fast rate)
Falling trough the Map 
"Server" search cant be saved every time i wanna switch it, i need to set the search paramters again
My Setup need to be changed after every Server change cause it cant save my config with Rifles etall.
Every vehicle is for the M5 a Onehit
Game crash sometimes and need to be restarted
Game crash sometimes with an Error Code 
The PP-29 can everything, close range, mid range, long range (every other Class is useless)
Pumpgun make damage like lottery sometimes on 50m onehit sometimes on 5m nothing
Shoots dont get tracked: i shoot sometimes a full Mag on a enemie nothing happens, with the guns on vehicles tagainst Players its the same.
Bugs with the Spawn, if i want to spawn on E1 i spawn randomly on E2 or E3 (sometimes in the Enemy Flag)


Better to play BFV if want to play a BF


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 25, 2021)

Battlefield’s head of design is leaving DICE, following 2042’s release | VGC
					

Fawzi Mesmar says DICE has been "discussing my succession plans for some time"




					www.videogameschronicle.com
				




Head of design has left.... They also happened to of come from candy crush, so if that tells you anything...


----------



## outpt (Nov 25, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Battlefield’s head of design is leaving DICE, following 2042’s release | VGC
> 
> 
> Fawzi Mesmar says DICE has been "discussing my succession plans for some time"
> ...


They probably told him to get out after this turd. It’s got more bugs than a cockroach factory.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 25, 2021)

Game is 50gb, incoming 50gb patch


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 25, 2021)

BATTLEFIELD 2042 UPDATE #2
					

Addressing further critical issues and balance following our worldwide launch




					www.ea.com
				




Can we expect revised benchmarks with these updates? 

I dunno how the w1zzard does it, but he's gotto wave his wand again for this game (pretty pls, oh great one).


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 25, 2021)

outpt said:


> They probably told him to get out after this turd. It’s got more bugs than a cockroach factory.


If you bothered reading he was offered another job during development of bf2042 and he told them he wanted to finish the development of the game before he left for the new position and they agreed.


----------



## mama (Nov 25, 2021)

A good example as to why pre-orders are a scam.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Nov 25, 2021)

Which laptop can offer 100+ fps at lowest setting for this game and it does not cost u an arm and a leg?


----------



## outpt (Nov 25, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If you bothered reading he was offered another job during development of bf2042 and he told them he wanted to finish the development of the game before he left for the new position and they agreed.


I read the article. Sounds like a excuse to be honest.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 26, 2021)

outpt said:


> I read the article. Sounds like a excuse to be honest.


You just think that because then it aligns nicely with your statement and you think you know what really happened when you dont.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 27, 2021)

Hey check this out and tell me what you guys think.

*BF 2042 Config Utility*


----------



## outpt (Nov 27, 2021)

Somebody has created a 100 person free for all in portal. Called Warfield 100.


----------



## jallenlabs (Nov 27, 2021)

How is the game coming along.  I heard there were many issues, so I decided to wait.  Huge BF fan and hope they get it together so I can play multiplayer for the next couple years...


----------



## HammerON (Nov 28, 2021)

I have been enjoying playingTDM in Portal. More my cup of tea than conquest.


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 29, 2021)

Any performance positive feedback from the 25th Nov update? @ https://www.ea.com/en-gb/games/battlefield/battlefield-2042/news/battlefield-2042-update-notes-2


----------



## MarsM4N (Dec 2, 2021)

Angry Joe's *extended review* of BF2042 is just out. 

Goes more in the depths than his infamous  *Angry Rant* (which got demonitized for "Nudity & sexual content, LOL).
If you where following the blowup on *Reddit*, there is basically nothing new for you. If not, it's worth watching.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 2, 2021)

Meanwhile, I keep hearing that World War 3 closed beta really looks promising after all, and people even say it's better than 2042 in its current form.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Meanwhile, I keep hearing that World War 3 closed beta really looks promising after all, and people even say it's better than 2042 in its current form.



I think the issue with that game is that the developers disappeared for almost a year after releasing an update which borked the game so bad it lost a majority of its players. Hence why the reviews are 'mixed' on steam.

a lot of people i know who had the game simply forgot about it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2021)

On a more positive note. The OG CoDfather Vince Zampella is now leading DICE. 

I see this as an extremely positive step forward. It gives me slightly more hope for the future of the franchise but I know top floor executives will probably restrict what he can do with the game. So in the end it might be all for nothing anyway.


----------



## MarsM4N (Dec 3, 2021)

So I guess shareholders got their pitchforks out after EA stock dropped by *18%* & player numbers by *70%* since the launch of BF2042. Heads are rolling. 

*Battlefield Franchise Undergoes Major Shake-Up*
EA announces a restructuring of its development teams as it looks to grow Battlefield.

_"- Oskar Gabrielson leaves and turned down an EA GM Role.
- Rebecka Coutaz to replace Oskar.
- Vince Zampella from Respawn is the head of Battlefield now.
- Halo designer Marcus Lehto is building a new development studio to inject more "storytelling" to BF."_ Tom Henderson

Don't know how *Santa Clause skins* fit into this. 

To me it looks like they wanna piss the remaining players off, so they can say _"Look, the game is dead. We will bury it & move on to the next big cash grab."_
Despite restructuring I don't think this dump is salvageable within a year, and without losses. According to Tom Henderson 8 artists already jumped the sinking ship.


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 3, 2021)

MarsM4N said:


> So I guess shareholders got their pitchforks out after EA stock dropped by *18%* & player numbers by *70%* since the launch of BF2042. Heads are rolling.
> 
> *Battlefield Franchise Undergoes Major Shake-Up*
> EA announces a restructuring of its development teams as it looks to grow Battlefield.
> ...



And here's me thinking a couple of new updates will resolve the troubles in the coming weeks. 

What's the primary reasons for the 70% drop in player numbers? The recent update didn't address these issues?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2021)

The update yesterday broke keyboard/mouse users ability to turn right or left.  I joined a match and was confused for a moment as I could move forward and backwards, but couldn't turn in either direction. Tabbed out and searched the issue and found it was the update that broke the controls.  Had to go into my BF 2042 folder and delete the ProfSAVE files.  It worked, but I had to go back and change my video settings and key bindings.  Pretty annoying to say the least


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2021)

R.I.P Battlefield...


----------



## MarsM4N (Dec 4, 2021)

Looks like the backlash did this time reach the EA/DICE headquarters.  Santa is back in the sack, at least for this christmas.
*Following backlash, EA puts Battlefield 2042 Santa skin back in the sack*

Kinda sad, would have loved to see this sh*tshow in action.

Ohh, and if someone is interested, here's a very brilliant & informative clip.  The take of an "Youtube philosopher" on the *Decline of Gaming* (esp. AAA titles).


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 5, 2021)

MarsM4N said:


> Looks like the backlash did this time reach the EA/DICE headquarters.  Santa is back in the sack, at least for this christmas.
> *Following backlash, EA puts Battlefield 2042 Santa skin back in the sack*
> 
> Kinda sad, would have loved to see this sh*tshow in action.
> ...



Same goes with all these movies, tv series, music, apps, any industry really. This stuff sells and if the consumer is willing to comply the profiteering brutes will take advantage. We can't knock the supplier - thats intelligent business... a dream of a job/money making machine if you ask me.... Consumer submissiveness is where the cracks start emerging. Talking about consumerism, it's amazing how people are willing to even sell themselves for instant gratification, a large following, sponsorships, etc etc. All that Sh!t-show on tiktok, youtube, insta, etc.... man, just give me an idea to earn from these people too lol

In short, its just business mate, not the decline of gaming. As a casual gamer i'm not one bit disappointed at all. So much to choose from and yet I don't ever pay a dime for those in-game purchases nor do I have a large games library. So no complaints from me. Everything in moderation is KEY!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 20, 2021)

Bought the game on sale (played in the EA phase)

They've improved it a ton with patches, but it still just doesn't feel like a very good game.

- There's still a ton of technical issues
- TTK/Gunplay just feels like crap
- I've spent a lot of time in matchmaking and in games with AI (is it that hard to fill servers already?)
- Having gone back to BF4 for a bit, it's laughable how bad the maps are
- Again BF4, it's laughable how few weapons and gadgets we have
- And one more BF4 comparison, there's no sense of community. 
-- Matchmaking is awful, bring back a server browser and let users build a community on a server
-- No clan system
-- No all chat
-- No VOIP
- The specialists still just don't fit
- Initially vehicles dominated the game, now it seems to be impossible to survive in a vehicle for any duration of time (side effect of no classes and everyone having anti tank)

Gonna stick with BF4 and Planetside 2 as my big map shooters and refund this.


----------



## MarsM4N (Dec 20, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> - I've spent a lot of time in matchmaking and in games with AI (is it that hard to fill servers already?)



Player numbers on Steam dropped from *100k* to *15k* average.  Source: *SteamCharts*

Game will be dead within a year. They even have to push the player numbers with free weekends, one month after release. LOL
Guess only the few who want to get the most out of their failbuy still hang in there.

And playing against bots is just lame. Feels like a "Kill Farming Simulator".


Ohh, and there was a new game popping up on Steam: *Clownfield 2042*







You know you really fk'd up when people make parody games about your lousy game.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 3, 2022)

I like the Hardcore Servers on Portal mode, but after a few errors on the ps4 i tough it may be a good thing to reinstall the game,
after i start and this pice of shit install progress where ill need to hold up the shit game mode or play it on ps4, i lastly deinstall this pice of shit and re download BFV on my PS4.

Install ure progress with 74% for anything ill downloading while this shit 50GB of BFV, FCK EA  




"unable to load persistence data" bug yeah for sure seems to be a bullshit game iv never bought before


----------



## cvaldes (Jan 4, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> You know you really fk'd up when people make parody games about your lousy game.


Well the old expression "The only bad publicity is your obituary" (Harvard Lampoon) is still applicable.

I actually bought Clownfield 2042. Regardless of what I think about the actual game I am happy to have contributed a buck to an independent game satirist company.


----------



## MarsM4N (Jan 8, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> Well the old expression "The only bad publicity is your obituary" (Harvard Lampoon) is still applicable.
> 
> I actually bought Clownfield 2042. Regardless of what I think about the actual game I am happy to have contributed a buck to an independent game satirist company.



Bought it, too. *Just for the lulz*. Before EA getting it removed. It's only 0,71€, so no big loss.
And if BF2042 continues like they communicate, it will down to the same price by the end of 2023. 

Instead of fixing the game EA/DICE is more concerned about shutting down criticism:
*Battlefield 2042 Subreddit Could Be Locked Over Reaction To Dev Tweets*

Well, at least the situation is highly entertaining on social media. Creativity over there is boiling over.


----------



## Vicious (Jan 9, 2022)

I am guessing it's not worth $40?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2022)

Vicious said:


> I am guessing it's not worth $40?


----------



## Vicious (Jan 9, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> View attachment 231767


Where can I get a copy that cheap? for PC


----------



## Totally (Jan 9, 2022)

Last of Us part 2 all over again. Let the giveaways commence.

edit: Bringing that up I find it funny one hand a title hailed for is story/narrative is gutted by the fanbase for butchering the story and now on the other a gameplay-focused title also gutted for butchering the gameplay and being buggy as hell. Do these devs/people who make decisions look over at these respective dumpster fires and instead of seeing a cautionary example of what not to do, go "mhmmm, I want me some of that."


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 9, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> R.I.P Battlefield...
> 
> View attachment 227535



Lol. When I saw Vince Z I had a similar idea it could regenerate, but this kinda seals the deal. New markets ftw! Bye BF.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 9, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Instead of fixing the game EA/DICE is more concerned about shutting down criticism:
> *Battlefield 2042 Subreddit Could Be Locked Over Reaction To Dev Tweets*


wow, what the actual fuck?


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2022)

They should try offering refunds! That's about all this game is worth. What a disappointment.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 15, 2022)

erocker said:


> They should try offering refunds! That's about all this game is worth. What a disappointment.


by now they should refund everyone and put the game FTP, im rank S018 (118) and still they haven done a single thing right. the only thing why i return to play the game is because i already payed for it and everyday i join with 8 friends of mine to troll, curse and have a time together for a couple of hrs. The game is a boring mediocre clusterf%$^$%$$^. Plus you got EA giving aim assist like magnetism to console
players and a hitbox the size of a trash wagon. Those specialists ffs most of the team are Squirrels or the Russian guy with a placed shield a turret sitting on a corner. Teamwork my a$$. Something so simple as the friend list, server browser, or scoreboard still missing. me and my friends get separated everytime we start a new match.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 16, 2022)

Everyone should start playing BF4 again. If half the people who bought this crap did this, it would be hillarious and tell EA something.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 19, 2022)

I purchased this through Steam and immediately requested a refund after playing for about an hour or so. This game is so bad. I feel sorry for those that can't get a refund. I did reinstall 4 so that I could get some battlefield time in.


----------



## lmille16 (Jan 19, 2022)

Octopuss said:


> Everyone should start playing BF4 again. If half the people who bought this crap did this, it would be hillarious and tell EA something.



I saw an article last week that said that BF 1 and V were outperforming 2042....speaks volumes


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 20, 2022)

That's sad and hillarious at the same time.

Oh and that article released by EA not long ago where they talked about this failure and what are they going to do after this, that was like shit from alternative klingon dimension.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 20, 2022)

The game is a failure.. I'm just interested now in seeing how much time and money they sink into it before just pulling the plug. The game is rotten to its core imo 

I can see this killing the franchise. Which might not be a terrible thing given the direction they've taken it.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 21, 2022)

Totaly garbage Game even in Portal mode some Hardcore Servers but EA block u Weapon EP,
u need to pull up ure Weapon Skills via Official Kills e or AI Games.

I want a fucking refund option on my PS4   (like on Steam)


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 21, 2022)

I was in 4 and there were only a handful of servers so I went back to 1. Much better. Loads of people playing.


----------



## MarsM4N (Jan 22, 2022)

Octopuss said:


> That's sad and hillarious at the same time.
> 
> Oh and that article released by EA not long ago where they talked about this failure and what are they going to do after this, that was like shit from alternative klingon dimension.



EA/DICE debating right now if they turn the game into Play4Free, because of the very low player numbers.
Game is so bad, most wouldn't even play it if it's free, lol. Waste of HDD space & network traffic. 

They got moronic leadership. Even after switching leaders they wouldn't turn it around, because there are no talented Dev's left.
It takes them 2-3 months to implement a dam *Scoreboard*, and not even this they can get right.
They implemented in a ZombieMode. 1 day later they removed it because it gave bot farming like XP.
Their Dev's are untalented braindead zombies.










Ohh god, just watched their *ZombieMode*.  Have to wash my eyes out with battery acid.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2022)

If anyones interested in listening to EA's investor call....










It should start around 19:00 if its not been timestamped already. Its basically as you would expect, Andrew talked about 2042 very little and spent a lot of time avoiding a questions while spamming buzzwords like "*engagement*" and "_*growth*_" non-stop -- Typical investor meeting. None of the investors really pressed for an answer about 2042 as far as i recall. They talked about FIFA, John Madden, Apex Legends *(A LOT about Apex*). Up coming SW games and the future for them is basically more Apex Legends. Andrew avoided most questions about 2042 and didnt release any figures with regards to _"E.n.g.a.g.e.m.e.n.t" _or total revenue from 2042.

I missed the first 15-20mins of the call so im still catching up with everything that went down on the call. EA doesnt see BF as one of their top franchises anymore and this could affect the amount of resources that they are willing to put into development of future BF titles.

Tom Henderson did mention somewhere near the end of the stream that EA still planned to roll out another BF game in 2024.

All season pass DLC content is delayed until march while the team work on fixing the game.

::EDIT::

30:00 - _"despite a tough battlefield launch, we came within a couple of percent of our net bookings & guidance and beat our expectations for underlying profitability -- blah blah blah blah --- Sales of 2042 were disappointing, but they were offset by FIFA and continued strength from Apex and other franchises"_

--- basically the game sold so badly that it had to be propped up by money made from other franchises.

::EDIT 2::

(partial transcription/interpretation)

Basically it boils down to them making so much money in Q4 last year that it offsets the disappointing launch of 2042. *BUT EVEN IF THE GAME DIDNT FLOP. THE BATTLEFIELD FRANCHISE ONLY ACCOUNTS FOR 10% OF THEIR TOTAL ANNUAL REVENUE SO ITS NO BIG LOSS IF IT FLOPS*

EA dont even care.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 2, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If anyones interested in listening to EA's investor call....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, DICE, they took'ur jobs right there.

Soon...


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 3, 2022)

first medal of honor and soon battlefield


----------



## MarsM4N (Feb 3, 2022)

What I am taking from the *EA Investors Call* & their *roadmap* is that the game sales where embarassing low to even disclose them & that expected earnings (5%) for 2022 are tiny.

All their PR is just propaganda to calm down the investors & gamers. They won't sink a lot in this dead game, just fixes & the season 1 content, to fulfill their obligations.
After that they'll burry it like Anthem. Because no players, no bucks from specialists skins. Nobody left to milk. 

EA is really trying hard to milk the sheep. Best example was their sponsored stream *Battlefield 2042 Breaks During Sponsored Stream (Twitch)*.
They pay random streamers who most of them never played a Battlefield game instead of veteran Battlefield streamers/Youtubers, just to get a new audience to buy the game.
And on top of that they pay for ViewBots to get more attention. Absolutely disgusting!


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 4, 2022)

Just leaving this here




__





						Public Stress Test: Play for Free from February 3–7!
					






					worldwar3.com


----------



## Kanan (Feb 5, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> They pay random streamers who most of them never played a Battlefield game instead of veteran Battlefield streamers/Youtubers, just to get a new audience to buy the game.


This is no issue though, this is right thing to do to do a advertisement. The issue is if the game runs bad or the game itself isn't good. I didn't even bother to buy this time. I mainly saw the game in shrouds twitch channel, he enjoyed it a lot and it looked good, but also had some issues, but not many. I think people exaggerate. Is the game great? Probably not. Is the game bad? No either. I think people expected greatness and that's the downfall of the game. The game is merely good and that's not good enough. Also the same reason why I didn't bother (I'm a BF1942/3/BC2/4/1/5 veteran).


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 5, 2022)

Europe

On PS4 in BF4 are10 Favorites with most time Full Lobbys @ Hardcore Mode.

2042 Portal
Without crossplay, 1 Hardcore Lobby with mostly 40 Players.
With crossplay activ, 6 Hardcore Lobbys and only 2 have more than 40 Players.

2042 is dead on the PS4 


Now i use BF4 and not 2042, EA is such a stupid Company


----------



## Kanan (Feb 5, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Without crossplay, 1 Hardcore Lobby with mostly 40 Players.


So basically comparable to BF5. 


seth1911 said:


> 2042 is dead on the PS4


Just remove the PS4 from the sentence. Too bad DICE


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 5, 2022)

Today yeah before the 2042 release there was hosted a few HC Lobbys in BFV


----------



## MarsM4N (Feb 18, 2022)

I hope EA/DICE is watching Youtube & taking notes for their next "product".


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 18, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> I hope EA/DICE is watching Youtube & taking notes for their next "product".


Let's see if people even stay around for DICE's next product. Their old time devs sure didn't.

Just like Bioware, they're on thin ice. 2 failures so far. Mass Effect Andromeda, Anthem for Bioware. Battlefield V and this for DICE.


----------



## MarsM4N (Feb 22, 2022)

Finally a new episode of *[Neebs Gaming] Battlefield Friends* is out.  Don't miss the easter eggs in the kill feed.


----------



## MarsM4N (May 7, 2022)

Really surprised there are still 2k+ on average playing this mess.  The patches are *mind boggling.*


----------



## Athlonite (May 8, 2022)

BFFs are funny as fuck I always get sore sides from watchin those vids


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 23, 2022)

Maybe Battlefield 2043 will be better... not. This game must have been a real kick in the balls for them. Oh well, it's their own fault given that EA/DICE practically begged for it.


----------



## Vario (May 26, 2022)

Always amazed people keep buying these games, especially preordering them.

Of the modern BF games, I liked BF3.  BF Hardline multiplayer was fun, but it died really fast.


----------



## lmille16 (May 26, 2022)

Vario said:


> Always amazed people keep buying these games, especially preordering them.
> 
> Of the modern BF games, I liked BF3.  BF Hardline multiplayer was fun, but it died really fast.



BF4 was great once they ironed out all the initial launch bugs. I personally thought BF 1 was a good time until they allowed the never ending explosive spam. BF V was ok, just not what most people wanted from a WW II game (no iconic battles and some weird guns). BF4 and BF1 still actually have a solid player base.


----------



## MarsM4N (May 29, 2022)

lmille16 said:


> BF4 was great once they ironed out all the initial launch bugs. I personally thought BF 1 was a good time until they allowed the never ending explosive spam. BF V was ok, just not what most people wanted from a WW II game (no iconic battles and some weird guns). BF4 and BF1 still actually have a solid player base.



*Player numbers in BF5* would be way higher if they didn't drop support for BF2042 & would use a *anti cheat system* that doesn't suck.


----------



## Upgrayedd (May 29, 2022)

I used to play V. They added character lighting and increased the health in BR mode and those two single handedly drove me off. The non iconic battles and absence of any hardcore mode kept me away.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 10, 2022)

Was hoping dice/EA would dig in and give this game a total facelift to get it back up to a respectable standard.

Doesn't look like that is going to happen - https://comicbook.com/gaming/news/battlefield-2042-bf2042-dice-ea-report/

A game this size running on a skeleton crew means we should continue to receive lackluster "content" and the occasional bugfix. 

Sad that Battlefield might be dead because of this flop. If they released this game as its own series, focused on leveling operators in a large FPS environment, it could have been solid. But instead they tried to fit a Battlefield game inside an operator centric game box and it failed miserably.


----------

